# Has anyone ever noticed...



## singingNerd79 (Feb 24, 2011)

The "paysite board" always has like a couple hundred viewers! *At all times!* LOL... what is going ON over there??? Maybe I need to go investigate... you know, just for research purposes and whatnot...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 24, 2011)

Must be a free beer event or something.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 24, 2011)

If beer = fat flesh than, yes that's what the something is.



The Orange Mage said:


> Must be a free beer event or something.


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 24, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> If beer = fat flesh than, yes that's what the something is.



Hmmmm... maybe beer being poured over fat flesh? I'm sure there is thread for that already, lol


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

Just remember that this isn't a sex board, it's a political size acceptance board. Lots of people post in the Fat Activism thread and almost no one looks at the T and A threads. I'm pretty sure the Southern Poverty Law Center and the Anti-Defamation League websites have paysite boards, too.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 24, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> Hmmmm... maybe beer being poured over fat flesh? I'm sure there is thread for that already, lol



I think Dromond started a thread on root beer and fat girls ... but maybe that's just his way of saying, "fat girls float."


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> Just remember that this isn't a sex board, it's a political size acceptance board. Lots of people post in the Fat Activism thread and almost no one looks at the T and A threads. I'm pretty sure the Southern Poverty Law Center and the Anti-Defamation League websites have paysite boards, too.



Well, that's kind of my point... this isn't a sex board... however, the views of the "paysite" board is always around 200+, while every other board is much less than that, lol... just an observation.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 24, 2011)

Everyone knows this, pretty much nobody likes it, and things definitely aren't gonna change with regards to it.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> Well, that's kind of my point... this isn't a sex board... however, the views of the "paysite" board is always around 200+, while every other board is much less than that, lol... just an observation.



I was being sarcastic. I fully agree with you and do think that the majority of visitors think it's a sex board. That ...1000? or so of the 50 katrillion users post about lots of things beside sex doesn't make it not a sex board. I don't use it for sex (though I've certainly gotten sex because of it--HOLLA!), so other things DO go on here, but c'mon. Let's wake up and smell the cat food, everyone.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> pretty much nobody likes it .



Uhm...you know who likes it? The 50 katrillion people who use it for sexual gratification. You can't just ignore that many people in your assessment, orange!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> Uhm...you know who likes it? The 50 katrillion people who use it for sexual gratification. You can't just ignore that many people in your assessment, orange!



Tell me that when those 50 katrillion stop ignoring the rest of the board!


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Tell me that when those 50 katrillion stop ignoring the rest of the board!



Oh lord, I hope I never have to tell you that--I'm dodging a bullet by their ignoring of the rest of us. I don't want to read their cuckoobird shit anymore than I want a colonoscopy.


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> ...(though I've certainly gotten sex because of it--HOLLA!), so other things DO go on here, but c'mon. Let's wake up and smell the cat food, everyone.



LOL!!! Hilarious


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 24, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> The "paysite board" always has like a couple hundred viewers! *At all times!* LOL... what is going ON over there??? Maybe I need to go investigate... you know, just for research purposes and whatnot...



I always said, 99% of the men who log on to Dims, stay on the pay-site board. LOL


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 24, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> The "paysite board" always has like a couple hundred viewers! *At all times!* LOL... what is going ON over there??? Maybe I need to go investigate... you know, just for research purposes and whatnot...



What???? I never noticed. :happy:


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 24, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Tell me that when those 50 katrillion stop ignoring the rest of the board!



There are a couple of threads on the health board with an INORDINATE number of views (for the health forum). I won't say which -- they're pretty easy to suss out...

So, yeah...there's that ever-present unsettling question of who's leering at us over what...


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> Oh lord, I hope I never have to tell you that--I'm dodging a bullet by their ignoring of the rest of us. I don't want to read their cuckoobird shit anymore than I want a colonoscopy.



It's a good thing most of them long ago gave up trying to type with one hand.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> There are a couple of threads on the health board with an INORDINATE number of views (for the health forum). I won't say which -- they're pretty easy to suss out...
> 
> So, yeah...there's that ever-present unsettling question of who's leering at us over what...



If I were an SSBBW I'd have my own private forum so I could avoid the leering. 

As it is, if you want to hear about green frothy vaginal discharge, more power to you, mate!



(not you, Lala. I know you're not a mate. I feel very scatalogical today. And like calling out every asshole I see! Thanks in advance!!)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I <3 this thread. Thank you for all the lolz.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Feb 24, 2011)

Did anyone else ever notice Paysite Board can be rearranged to spell "boys at diaper"? Not like it means anything. Just wondering who noticed.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 24, 2011)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Did anyone else ever notice Paysite Board can be rearranged to spell "boys at diaper"? Not like it means anything. Just wondering who noticed.



I thought everyone knew that.


P.S. Shhhh...don't give them any ideas over there.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I <3 this thread. Thank you for all the lolz.



Hmm...I'm looking for the place where I can trade in lolz appreciation for rep points... but...I can't seem to find anything...weird!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> Oh lord, I hope I never have to tell you that--I'm dodging a bullet by their ignoring of the rest of us. I don't want to read their cuckoobird shit anymore than I want a colonoscopy.


Cuckoo-bird colonoscopies --humongous potential for a thread title.

Anyone wanna take bets on how many views that one would get in a week? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Cuckoo-bird colonoscopies --humongous potential for a thread title.



Pearls, and I'm going to say this with the least amount of derision that I can muster, you're well behind the 8 ball, dear. Clearly, we already have a thread like that. Don't pretend you didn't know!


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> Hmm...I'm looking for the place where I can trade in lolz appreciation for rep points... but...I can't seem to find anything...weird!



I think they have this machine that does that in the grocery store now... pretty convenient actually.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2011)

Jes said:


> Pearls, and I'm going to say this with the least amount of derision that I can muster, you're well behind the 8 ball, dear. Clearly, we already have a thread like that. Don't pretend you didn't know!


Damn...maybe I need to hang around here more often. <snort>


----------



## harp (Feb 25, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> The "paysite board" always has like a couple hundred viewers! *At all times!* LOL... what is going ON over there??? Maybe I need to go investigate... you know, just for research purposes and whatnot...



Do not bother yourself. let me do the leg work for you ! I will investigate and get to the bottom (and other parts) of this issue and report back (at some point).


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 25, 2011)

harp said:


> Do not bother yourself. let me do the leg work for you ! I will investigate and get to the bottom (and other parts) of this issue and report back (at some point).



NO! This is a COMMUNITY, ok? We don't put off all the hard work and burdens on one person... we do this TOGETHER. I will not stand by, and let you take on this enormous task alone... we all pull our weight around here... {insert some other pseudo-inspirational jargon, maybe mention "it takes a village"... and, end scene}


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2011)

harp said:


> Do not bother yourself. let me do the leg work for you ! I will investigate and get to the bottom (and other parts) of this issue and report back (at some point).


You've been a member since 2007 and this was your 12th post--I think you might already be well versed in the paysite board, no?


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 25, 2011)

harp said:


> Do not bother yourself. let me do the leg work for you ! I will investigate and get to the bottom (and other parts) of this issue and report back (at some point).





Jes said:


> You've been a member since 2007 and this was your 12th post--I think you might already be well versed in the paysite board, no?



:doh: AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! "Cold BLOODED!" ~ _Rick James_


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> :doh: AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! "Cold BLOODED!" ~ _Rick James_



http://media.photobucket.com/image/damn gina/samanthaok2508/damngina.png


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jes said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/damn gina/samanthaok2508/damngina.png



LOL! OK, I officially like you *a lot*, hahahah! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHA! 

...and subscribes for the laughter!


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Feb 25, 2011)

Jes said:


> You've been a member since 2007 and this was your 12th post--I think you might already be well versed in the paysite board, no?



Paysite poster de-lurking and ROFL..... I spend a lot of time in other parts of the forum as well

A word of warning to parents: this is what happens when you say to your children that they should be seen and not heard 

I don't talk a lot, but if you want to see me, you know where to go


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Feb 25, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> NO! This is a COMMUNITY, ok? We don't put off all the hard work and burdens on one person... we do this TOGETHER. I will not stand by, and let you take on this enormous task alone... we all pull our weight around here... {insert some other pseudo-inspirational jargon, maybe mention "it takes a village"... and, end scene}



That is a very "Community Development" orientated approach to this issue. Perhaps you should consider a career in International Aid and Development. LOL!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 25, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> The "paysite board" always has like a couple hundred viewers! *At all times!* LOL... what is going ON over there??? Maybe I need to go investigate... you know, just for research purposes and whatnot...



i think it's pretty obvious why the pay-site board has the most views,i mean.LOL i visit that part of the board sometimes but rarely.lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 25, 2011)

Jes said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/damn gina/samanthaok2508/damngina.png



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, it's "Damn" and "Gina." Two separate words.

Looking at the link before I clicked it, I was wondering was a damngina was. Something like a mangina?


----------



## singingNerd79 (Feb 26, 2011)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> That is a very "Community Development" orientated approach to this issue. Perhaps you should consider a career in International Aid and Development. LOL!!!



LOL... hey, I do what I can... you know... for the greater good... for the people!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> LOL! OK, I officially like you *a lot*, hahahah! :happy:



You'll like her a lot less if she picks you as a target.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2011)

I personally wish the paysite area had it's own address.

I have no desire to see any notifications of new paysite threads at all. 

PS: And i'm not a sex snob by any means. But I think separating everything would make the size acceptance portion more approachable.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah the size acceptance side would be so much more approachable. lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah the size acceptance side would be so much more approachable. lol



?

Maybe you can explain your comment.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 27, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I personally wish the paysite area had it's own address.
> 
> I have no desire to see any notifications of new paysite threads at all.
> 
> PS: And i'm not a sex snob by any means. But I think separating everything would make the size acceptance portion more approachable.




And what about the weight board and library? Conrad has said more than once Dimensions is a site for fat admirers. It is not a size acceptance site. SA may be discussed and encouraged here, but it's not the main focus. 

Take away the paysite board, WB, and library and you've got what? 80%* of the site traffic moving over to Fat Forums for good? (And dead silence as the collective fapping comes to a grinding halt.)


* That number's a guess.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 27, 2011)

Jes. Harp - Illan, is more of a chatter you can find him in chat most nights at some point or another and he has also been to several of our Jersey bashes. He is a part of Dimensions even without posting having posted all over the boards. 



Jes said:


> You've been a member since 2007 and this was your 12th post--I think you might already be well versed in the paysite board, no?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> And what about the weight board and library? Conrad has said more than once Dimensions is a site for fat admirers. It is not a size acceptance site. SA may be discussed and encouraged here, but it's not the main focus.
> 
> Take away the paysite board, WB, and library and you've got what? 80%* of the site traffic moving over to Fat Forums for good? (And dead silence as the collective fapping comes to a grinding halt.)
> 
> ...



It's biased as there are no men on the paysite board. Most of the people I interact with on this site aren't here for the sexual aspect so I think it's safe to say that many people are here for the SA side of things.

But, that's just like, my opinion, man.


----------



## penguin (Feb 27, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I personally wish the paysite area had it's own address.
> 
> I have no desire to see any notifications of new paysite threads at all.
> 
> PS: And i'm not a sex snob by any means. But I think separating everything would make the size acceptance portion more approachable.



I go and mark that forum as read before I click on 'new posts', just so they're not jumbled up with the posts I do want to read.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2011)

penguin said:


> I go and mark that forum as read before I click on 'new posts', just so they're not jumbled up with the posts I do want to read.




I never knew you could do that. Haha. Where do I find this option?


----------



## penguin (Feb 27, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I never knew you could do that. Haha. Where do I find this option?



At the top of the forum is "forum tools", click on that and you get a drop down box, with "mark forum as read" one of the options.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes I feel truly dumb and oblivious.

I didn't realize the paysite board was so disliked. I mean, I assumed a few people hated it and there's one person I know for sure really hates it. But I sincerely didn't know it was so polarizing and loathed.

Now I have to ask... Does that mean paysite girls are disliked as well? =S Not that I (or other payside girls) /need/ people to like me but I feel like I'm part of this community and it's super sad to think I'm not wanted in it because I really enjoy Dims, all of it (except for the chat part but that isn't specific to Dims. Chat generally freaks me out because I've had some awful experiences the few times I tried it).

Actually, this is the second time I've had that scummy unwanted feeling lately (read a blog recently expressing pretty strong dislike for paysite girls and it bummed me out big time).

It stings, not gonna lie. But they say the truth can hurt.


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2011)

Buffie said:


> Sometimes I feel truly dumb and oblivious.
> 
> I didn't realize the paysite board was so disliked. I mean, I assumed a few people hated it and there's one person I know for sure really hates it. But I sincerely didn't know it was so polarizing and loathed.
> 
> ...


The way I see it is this: Dims is a microcosm of the larger world. Does everyone in the universe like you? Does everyone in the room like me? no, and no. But does that make us unlikeable? Nope. I do think Dims is a community, but a very imperfect one and certainly a virtual one. But real-life communities are imperfect, too.

In other words, you shouldn't be asking: Do people like me (or what I do and where I do it and how I do it), but instead: Does it matter if everyone likes me (and what I do and where I do it and how I do it).

Only you can answer that.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 1, 2011)

Buffie said:


> Sometimes I feel truly dumb and oblivious.
> 
> I didn't realize the paysite board was so disliked. I mean, I assumed a few people hated it and there's one person I know for sure really hates it. But I sincerely didn't know it was so polarizing and loathed.
> 
> ...



*W*ell.... as far as Dims goes... not everything in DIMS is going to please everyone...

The important thing is that there are folks that appreciate the work and effort that you and other models do .... that's what counts- nothing more nothing less.... 

If the outside world can have the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue (personally I wish there were BBWs included)- then heck ... there is nothing wrong with the Paysite Board...


----------



## Buffie (Mar 1, 2011)

Jes said:


> The way I see it is this: Dims is a microcosm of the larger world. Does everyone in the universe like you? Does everyone in the room like me? no, and no. But does that make us unlikeable? Nope. I do think Dims is a community, but a very imperfect one and certainly a virtual one. But real-life communities are imperfect, too.
> 
> In other words, you shouldn't be asking: Do people like me (or what I do and where I do it and how I do it), but instead: Does it matter if everyone likes me (and what I do and where I do it and how I do it).
> 
> Only you can answer that.



That's a good way to look at it, Jes. I appreciate the perspective. (((hugs)))

Wouldn't dream of holding this or any other community to a standard of perfection. And I'm certainly (unfortunately) accustomed to being disliked... I was a fat kid in high school after all.

Even though Dims is virtual I've met a lot of Dims peeps IRL and found 99.99999% of them to be fantastic. It's a great feeling to meet someone you know isn't judging you for your size and can relate to more of your life experiences than a person who has never been big. I call it the "I Get It" effect.

I just wanted to avoid being that one asshole at the party who wasn't actually invited but showed up anyway and won't go away.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 1, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ell.... as far as Dims goes... not everything in DIMS is going to please everyone...
> 
> The important thing is that there are folks that appreciate the work and effort that you and other models do .... that's what counts- nothing more nothing less....
> 
> If the outside world can have the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue (personally I wish there were BBWs included)- then heck ... there is nothing wrong with the Paysite Board...



Oh no, not trying to please everyone. That's futile and ultimately pointless. I just don't want to unintentionally step in poo and I certainly don't want to do it repeatedly. LoLz But who does?

I definitely don't think anyone owes me appreciation. I have a paysite because I enjoy it and frankly because I need the extra income. With personal reasons like that, I would never count on universal respect for it. At the same time, my hope is that I'm not shunned for it either. But maybe that's asking too much? I'm not sure, I'll have to figure it out.

It's a must to acknowledge different tastes, different ideals of what is 'acceptable'... My mother-in-law would snatch you by your ear and drag you out behind the shed if you brought a Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue in her house. On the other side of that, I could take my own mum to a topless bar and she would have a blast. To each their own or something like that.

So while I personally am not bothered or offended by paysites, nudity, swears, etc... I know other people are. But it is hard to figure out where to draw the line. How much does one censor themselves for the sake of others? The question could even be 'should one censor themselves for the sake of others?'

But like Jes said, there are things we all have to determine individually.


----------



## Jes (Mar 1, 2011)

Buffie said:


> That's a good way to look at it, Jes. I appreciate the perspective. (((hugs)))
> I just wanted to avoid being that one asshole at the party who wasn't actually invited but showed up anyway and won't go away.



Hahaha. Oh, man. Don't worry--there are PLENTY of assholes here who won't go away! 



My feeling is that what I like, and don't like, shouldn't dictate what others do, but neither should I feel I can't comment when appropriate. Know what I mean? For me, I think the deeper issue is that some people feel this is a size acceptance/political/activism board and I disagree. Hence the discussion of the paysite and the stories in the library.


----------



## Jes (Mar 1, 2011)

Dromond said:


> You'll like her a lot less if she picks you as a target.



what was that about mangina, mcbeth?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 1, 2011)

For me, personally its the fact that the THAT board is always so busy while all the other boards are ignored by those that frequent the pay site boards. As an old "disco" song goes, "don't be a drag, participate"

Also personally speaking, any paysite model I've ever met in person has been nice, (such as yourself), just regular girls that are working had towards making a living, I can't fault anyone for that. 

It has been said before and I'm sure it will be said again, you can't please everyone, all of the time. Trick is - be true to yourself, people will either accept you or not but at least you are honest with who you are and be proud of your choices. 



Buffie said:


> Sometimes I feel truly dumb and oblivious.
> 
> I didn't realize the paysite board was so disliked. I mean, I assumed a few people hated it and there's one person I know for sure really hates it. But I sincerely didn't know it was so polarizing and loathed.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 1, 2011)

NEVER let the ramblings of unhappy, bitter people make you feel this way about yourself. I think its how they make themselves feel better about who they are and the choices they have made in their lives. Do it Jersey Style and FUCK THEM !!!! who ever they are !!!



Buffie said:


> that scummy unwanted feeling lately (read a blog recently expressing pretty strong dislike for paysite girls and it bummed me out big time).
> 
> It stings, not gonna lie. But they say the truth can hurt.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 1, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> NEVER let the ramblings of unhappy, bitter people make you feel this way about yourself. I think its how they make themselves feel better about who they are and the choices they have made in their lives. *Do it Jersey Style and FUCK THEM !!!! who ever they are !!!*



Esp the bolded part.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 1, 2011)

Just in case I didn't make sense in my earlier post, I have no problem with the paysite itself. I just wish it wasn't so tied to the rest of the forum. For me it is kind of like serving cheeseburgers in a sushi bar. It's just odd. Odd that I see "models" updating their sites right along with someone talking about a new dress they bought. It doesn't fit.

But I do understand that this was all in place way before I came to this site and the site used to be primarily for FA's and titillation and all that. I used it for something entirely different for myself. Seeing how many people are on the paysite at any given time kind of creeps me out. I see their numbers as a whole bunch of men that aren't "out" FA"s secretly doing their thing and it annoys me. Haha.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Buffie said:


> Sometimes I feel truly dumb and oblivious.
> 
> I didn't realize the paysite board was so disliked. I mean, I assumed a few people hated it and there's one person I know for sure really hates it. But I sincerely didn't know it was so polarizing and loathed.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, Buffie, please don't be sad. I have mixed feelings about the paysite board as an institution, some good, some not so good, but I separate my feelings about the board from my feelings about the paysite models as individuals, who are, at the end of the day, just women (like me!). And I'm glad, because I'd be missing out on some amazing women friends if I didn't. I can't speak for everyone, obviously, but I would guess a fair amount of people here feel similarly. 

Besides, you already know you're 100% groovy with me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 1, 2011)

The paysite board has the most fun. Simple


----------



## Buffie (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for the clarification. I feel so much better.

The mixed feelings, I understand that.

And I love the Jersey attitude. If we all had more of that, we could just be who we really are and eventually better able to tolerate those who are different.

You're all fabulous, fabulous to a degree that it even shows across the interwebs, this magical series of tubes. That's quiet a feat, no?

(((hugs to you all)))

Thanks again for being so kickass.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 2, 2011)

i dunno i kinda miss the good old days in Web 1.0 (1997-2001) those were the days..ahhhh nothing was quite as exhilarating as seeing a bbw/ssbbw in a dark room with a crooked picture in the background and a god damn cat walking through the shot being photographed by a guy using a seemingly throw-away camera

flash forward to today where the amount of bbw pay-sites numbers roughly the same as the population of paskistan & india combined and is growing exponentially faster than most of the girls who are gaining on the board. 

it also seems that there a few to many 'groups' out there trying to outdo each and it is getting to the point i swear a midget is going to be squashed to death

and while the photography is definably better, it seems, uh I don't know more..hmmm lecherous? yes i know lust sells oh well (but have no fear you will usually see the occasional feline wandering about and fine living-room decor)

And this for the record. Although it is not a 'pay-site' There has never been a better, more clever, more authentic BBW site than:

http://www.catay.com/

What Cat created *years* ago still stands the test of time. Her writing, her beauty, her wit. No one has even ever come close and never will. And as far as I know she never charged a dime.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 2, 2011)

The existence of the Paysite Board doesn't bother me, but the amount of traffic does surprise me. For one thing, being on this site at a workplace is risky, because some web filters classify it (likely due to banner ad code) as pornographic. Also, how much of this is "active" traffic? Many people including myself have auto-refreshers on their browsers, and leave them on at home when they go to work.

Secondly, there is no nudity on the Paysite Board, aside from the occasional buttcrack. Given that most of the models post a direct link to their uncensored site, and that given 10 minutes with the Almighty Google one can bring up any number of BBW/SSBBW streaming prOn, I cannot imagine how the PSB would be even remotely close to "fapping material". If you're fapping to the PSB, dude, you fail at the Internets. 

There are many places on Dims I've never even visited mainly because I have no interest or relevant need. I would think the main and discussion boards (especially for heated topics)--and any thread with image megaposting and embedding--would be consuming more bandwidth. As long as I can get here and have my Hyde Park fix, I'm happy .


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before and I'm too lazy to go digging through the back pages of this thread.

What I don't understand is, why do people CARE how much traffic the paysite board gets?

If you don't like the board and don't go on it, then you don't have to go on there. Its like watching television, if you don't like March Madness then go watch Two and a Half Men. If you mostly go to the Lounge or somewhere else then the paysite board activity doesn't concern you. 

A lot of people on there are just looking to get off. Its their God given right to enjoy the content provided and if they behave themselves then they don't have to justify themselves to anyone. Its like going to Mac's and tipping well, keeping your hands to yourself and being friendly.

Some posts do get incredibly creepy and annoying such as "Where is (model)" threads but that's normal. There's always going to be bad apples in any "community" or group no matter where you go. Go on Hyde Park and you'll hear complaints about some people there. Go on a Red Sox fan forum and you'll see those stupid "Jeter Sucks, A-Rod Swallows" posts. Hell when I used to help out at my grandfather's VFW there were a few veterans who told stories with glee how they killed a bunch of people during the war while guys like my grandfather (who served with them) just rolled his eyes. with as much traffic as the paysite board gets, not everyone is going to be a law abiding citizen.

Also, for people bitching about the paysite board....consider some of the models feelings. Then again, knowing who some of the anti-paysite board people are in other locations (websites, forums) lead me to believe they have no feelings at all but that's beside the point. Some of the models are mothers who need the income, some are single girls looking for extra money to pay the rent and some are doing it to put themselves through school. Who is anyone to judge them for what they do to provide for families and themselves? Especially if its all LEGAL. People like to make fun of the customers for enjoying nude or half nude girls and making fun of the girls for going nude or half-nude for money.....they have no right to judge anyone. I'd love to see some of the skeletons in their closets just to see how creepy they really are after they call someone on the paysite board creepy.

Sorry for the rant but like I said, not sure if anyone said this before but I'm not going back through the pages. The paysite board is supposed to be fun, but with 2/3 of the U.T.O.C. still intact and their minions who have the Dean Wormer no more fun of any kind motto....its always going to be a struggle.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 2, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before and I'm too lazy to go digging through the back pages of this thread.
> 
> What I don't understand is, why do people CARE how much traffic the paysite board gets?
> 
> ...


 

Fun for who? For you? There aren't any male fatties on the paysite so where does a hetrosexual female fit in? 

You can tell who you befriend and what you like and what you're here for - the sexual titilation aspect of the site and that's all fine and good, but there are a LOT of people that aren't. Why discount their feelings because you like wank fodder? I'm supposed to care that a single Mom is making money as a 'model' on here? Um, nope. 

Opinions are for everyone, not just the friends of the paysite.


----------



## Jes (Mar 2, 2011)

If you want to read why people care about the traffic the paysite board receives, go back and read the posts you said you're too lazy to read. It's all there. You'll answer your own questions that way. Also, your post used 'creepy' twice; well done.


----------



## dro5150 (Mar 2, 2011)

I suspect it would be 24/7 masturbation going on. Not that I have ever used it as my masturbation material before or anything...


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Fun for who? For you? *There aren't any male fatties on the paysite* so where does a hetrosexual female fit in?
> 
> You can tell who you befriend and what you like and what you're here for - the sexual titilation aspect of the site and that's all fine and good, but there are a LOT of people that aren't. Why discount their feelings because you like wank fodder? I'm supposed to care that a single Mom is making money as a 'model' on here? Um, nope.
> 
> Opinions are for everyone, not just the friends of the paysite.



You've never heard of BHM Andy or RV Gleason have you?

There are male fatties on there, you just actually have to...ya know...LOOK.



Jes said:


> If you want to read why people care about the traffic the paysite board receives, go back and read the posts you said you're too lazy to read. It's all there. You'll answer your own questions that way. Also, your post used 'creepy' twice; well done.



Nope, still don't care to go back and look. Posting that I posted creepy twice just creeps me out.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 2, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You've never heard of BHM Andy or RV Gleason have you?
> 
> There are male fatties on there, you just actually have to...ya know...LOOK.
> 
> ...




Really? Because I never see any updates from them. Oh wait, there are so many women updating constantly on there that you would never be able to tell.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 2, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You've never heard of BHM Andy or RV Gleason have you?
> 
> There are male fatties on there, you just actually have to...ya know...LOOK.
> 
> ...




I couldn't find anything but cartoons from RV Gleason or anything at all from a BHM Andy. But thanks.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Even though Surly's response was a dig at me it does bring up an interesting topic.

There are a lack of BHM sites on the paysite board and I'd like to ask members of the BHM board why they don't start their own sites.

I believe in equality so if BBW's can have their own sites then there's nothing wrong with BHM's having their own.

Btw Surly (if its not against the rules), here's the link: http://clips4sale.com/studio/18338/Andy-s-Fat-Fetish-Store#startingpoint


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 2, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Even though Surly's response was a dig at me it does bring up an interesting topic.
> 
> There are a lack of BHM sites on the paysite board and I'd like to ask members of the BHM board why they don't start their own sites.
> 
> ...




That is an outside link though. What does it have to do with the paysite?

It's too bad you didn't read the rest of the posts as you're way off base on what was discussed.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> That is an outside link though. What does it have to do with the paysite?
> 
> It's too bad you didn't read the rest of the posts as you're way off base on what was discussed.



The discussion changed anyway.

If there were more BHM paysites around would everyone feel a bit better?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 2, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before and I'm too lazy to go digging through the back pages of this thread.
> 
> What I don't understand is, why do people CARE how much traffic the paysite board gets?
> 
> ...



So for the tl;dr crowd... 

View attachment White Knight SEO.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 2, 2011)

Good lord after reading that treatise I feel like I'm in Bizzaro World.

and then I realized I'm at Dims so business as usual.


----------



## Dromond (Mar 3, 2011)

Dimensions is a site for men who like to look at pictures of fat women. This is hardly surprising when you consider the original Dimensions was bbw niche market men's adult magazine.

In the fullness of time, a discussion community developed as an adjunct which eventually came to eclipse the lad's mag aspect. Now people join looking for discussion, support, networking, etc, and are shocked and dismayed when they see the pay site board. Kind of ironic when you think about it.

But how different is the rest of the board, really? Lots of skin gets shown in other areas, too. You could find plenty of fap material without ever looking at the paysite board, if that's your goal. So Dims is a mix of discussion and sex. If you're here for the discussion, great. If you're here for the fapping, well, more power to you. Some are here for a bit both.

And so it goes.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 3, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So for the tl;dr crowd...



Wrong.....

More like:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Dimensions is a site for men who like to look at pictures of fat women.



Dimensions WAS a site for men who like to look at pictures of fat women.

Two mouse clicks and I found this:

"Dimensions was created to be a newsletter and then magazine for those who love fat women, _as well as a size-positive community and forum for fat people and their admirers_."

It's different for every person.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Mar 3, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Fun for who? For you? There aren't any male fatties on the paysite so where does a hetrosexual female fit in?
> 
> You can tell who you befriend and what you like and what you're here for - the sexual titilation aspect of the site and that's all fine and good, but there are a LOT of people that aren't. Why discount their feelings because you like wank fodder? I'm supposed to care that a single Mom is making money as a 'model' on here? Um, nope.
> 
> Opinions are for everyone, not just the friends of the paysite.



So you can tell from his friends list what everyone on there is like? You must be able to tell then that I have degrees in Early Childhood Education, Psychology and am working in a degree in Anthropology? You have discounted my feelings simply because I am a single mom and a web model. What makes you any different than the guys that you complain are wanking over the models pics? The fact of the matter is, you don't know me, you make me feel unwelcome here....so I am supposed to go back to posting only in the webmodel section and not let everyone else here know that I have a brain, not just tits, ass, belly, and thighs because YOU don't want me to infect your area of the site? I believe that contradicts the original complaint...there are a lot of people in the webmodel section because when they venture into this section of the site they are made to feel like garbage...RANT OVER...off to take naked pics


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 3, 2011)

What difference does it make where people go? some folks like the lounge, some folks love hyde park. Some like the Paysite. Go where you want to go and do what you want to do.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2011)

Mysti Mountains said:


> So you can tell from his friends list what everyone on there is like? You must be able to tell then that I have degrees in Early Childhood Education, Psychology and am working in a degree in Anthropology? You have discounted my feelings simply because I am a single mom and a web model. What makes you any different than the guys that you complain are wanking over the models pics? The fact of the matter is, you don't know me, you make me feel unwelcome here....so I am supposed to go back to posting only in the webmodel section and not let everyone else here know that I have a brain, not just tits, ass, belly, and thighs because YOU don't want me to infect your area of the site? I believe that contradicts the original complaint...there are a lot of people in the webmodel section because when they venture into this section of the site they are made to feel like garbage...RANT OVER...off to take naked pics


 
Have you read the whole thread?

And I was responding to KHAYES post, not anything you've said, ANYWHERE. Take it down a notch. Geesh.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 3, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Dimensions is a site for men who like to look at pictures of fat women. This is hardly surprising when you consider the original Dimensions was bbw niche market men's adult magazine.
> 
> In the fullness of time, a discussion community developed as an adjunct which eventually came to eclipse the lad's mag aspect. Now people join looking for discussion, support, networking, etc, and are shocked and dismayed when they see the pay site board. Kind of ironic when you think about it.
> 
> ...



Yes, Dims is definitely a mixture of sex and discussion. We should leave it at that. Even the public school system here blocked Dims and called it 'an adult website'. LOL.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 3, 2011)

hey Khayes this is you in the you tube video below right

"Interview w/a TRUE FA Fat admirer/Feeder"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r0zwdWBXV4

The line 'few questions about the whole fat admirer/feeder phenomenon!' 

Fat Admirers ARE totally different from feeders and as far as using the word phenomenon that's a little extreme.

last but not least for God sakes man when your gonna give an interview whether with the real press or friends, don't where a MASH t-shirt and comb your hair


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 3, 2011)

To the people who think this thread is putting down the paysite board or the models on the paysite board:

You're wrong. Get over it. It's not about that. I know you think it is...sorry, still wrong. It has nothing to do with you or the paysite board. There are many of people who feel that the paysite board undermines SIZE ACCEPTANCE. A lot of people feel that the outside world doesn't see acceptance or get a better understanding of fat people from the paysite board. They only see sex. Maybe that's why the NAAFA (or the NAACP, the American Association of People With Disabilities...etc.) website doesn't have a paysite section. Being treated fairly has nothing to do with sex. If you still don't get it and think it's about you, the paysite board or your preference...go back to the beginning and start over

To the people who think that Dimensions Forums is about size acceptance:

You're wrong. Get over it. It's not about that. I know that is what you want...sorry, look elsewhere. This is not a size activism site. Say it with me one more time...This is not a size activism site. I know it's what you want from this place, but it's not gonna happen. You need to be okay that Dimensions, while it is ACCEPTING OF YOUR SIZE, is not about size acceptance. Sure there are people on this site that talk about and try to promote size acceptance, but those are the goals of the individuals and not the purpose of the forum. It is for FA's and the fat people they admire. Nothing more, nothing less. If you want to accept that, great! If not, you will continue to be frustrated. If you still think it's about size acceptance or your preference...go back to the beginning.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 3, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> To the people who think that Dimensions Forums is about size acceptance:
> 
> You're wrong. Get over it. It's not about that. I know that is what you want...sorry, look elsewhere. This is not a size activism site. Say it with me one more time...This is not a size activism site. I know it's what you want from this place, but it's not gonna happen. You need to be okay that Dimensions, while it is ACCEPTING OF YOUR SIZE, is not about size acceptance. Sure there are people on this site that talk about and try to promote size acceptance, but those are the goals of the individuals and not the purpose of the forum. It is for FA's and the fat people they admire. Nothing more, nothing less. If you want to accept that, great! If not, you will continue to be frustrated. If you still think it's about size acceptance or your preference...go back to the beginning.



Good point. In addition, I always thought that the Dimensions Forums was a _community_. Communities are composed of people with different backgrounds, interests, races, colors, sizes and creeds, who associate based on a common theme. We are all either larger people, families of larger people, or thin people who admire/married/are attracted to larger people. You're gonna have a neighbor who's your best friend, who you see almost five times a day, and you'll have the asshole down the street that never mows their lawn, doesn't take care of their kids and in short ruins the aesthetic for everyone else.

I found a niche here that keeps me coming back, others find similar or different reasons to stay here, too. Just because you create a thing doesn't mean it remains exactly what it was and cares why you created it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 3, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> To the people who think this thread is putting down the paysite board or the models on the paysite board:
> 
> You're wrong. Get over it. It's not about that. I know you think it is...sorry, still wrong. It has nothing to do with you or the paysite board. There are many of people who feel that the paysite board undermines SIZE ACCEPTANCE. A lot of people feel that the outside world doesn't see acceptance or get a better understanding of fat people from the paysite board. They only see sex. Maybe that's why the NAAFA (or the NAACP, the American Association of People With Disabilities...etc.) website doesn't have a paysite section. Being treated fairly has nothing to do with sex. If you still don't get it and think it's about you, the paysite board or your preference...go back to the beginning and start over
> 
> ...



You're wrong.



Surlysomething said:


> Have you read the whole thread?
> 
> And I was responding to KHAYES post, not anything you've said, ANYWHERE. Take it down a notch. Geesh.



You responded to me saying you don't care about single mom's trying to make money. A single mom didn't take kindly to that lol



russianrobot said:


> hey Khayes this is you in the you tube video below right
> 
> "Interview w/a TRUE FA Fat admirer/Feeder"
> 
> ...



Thanks for plugging the video for me. Only makes it that much sweeter when someone new comes along and thanks me for being honest and open (yes, its happened). If people don't like that video then I got another video for them, all they have to do is listen to the chorus of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqP76XWHQI0

I'll "where" anything I want and excuse me if I was out all day with friends (you know what those are right?) and don't have a comb available 24/7. But hey, when you yourself hang out with DestintyBBW and Platinum let me know how well that goes


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as pointing out my spelling error, thanks & here I was trying to be nice and not point out you looked like a bloated Corey Feldman, shame on me. Also the lovely BBW's I 'hang' out with are you usually busy with work, grad school or enjoying life with their boyfriends husbands etc and not shoving cookies in their mouths or squashing objects or trying to get stuck in things for for money. I know its a living for a lot of 'your' friends & I will probably take a lot of heat for this but it is a really lazy way to make money exploiting your size, when you could get out in the real world & try to make a difference somehow doing a 1000 other things than provide whack off fodder. Khayes you see women only as a size, a weight an object. that is a sad pitiful way to view anyone not just women.


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You're wrong.



tl;dr,dc..


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 3, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> As far as pointing out my spelling error, thanks & here I was trying to be nice and not point out you looked like a bloated Corey Feldman, shame on me. *Also the lovely BBW's I 'hang' out with are you usually busy with work, grad school or enjoying life with their boyfriends husbands etc and not shoving cookies in their mouths or squashing objects or trying to get stuck in things for for money*. ...



This "bloated Corey Feldman" is found attractive by a lot of people actually no matter what drivel comes out of your mouth. I don't see you getting married anytime soon.

The bolded part is what I'm laughing at the most. I know someone who's a college professor that is 100 times classier than you ever could be. I also know a singer in the Boston Pops that could probably out-sing anyone that you know and is also 100 times classier than you. Point is, my friends aren't the lazy slobs you make them out to be.

You really don't know what you're talking about. You have no idea who I am, what I've done, who I know and what my actions are in reality. You've just proven to be 100 times more arrogant, creepy and absurdly disconcerting than I ever could be.

I mean, you just called a bunch of people you don't even know lazy slobs and yet you say I'M the creep? Haha that's rich....and speaking of white knights:



vardon_grip said:


> tl;dr,dc..



Nobody cares


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 3, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You responded to me saying you don't care about single mom's trying to make money. A single mom didn't take kindly to that lol


 

And I could still care less because neither of you know anything about the thread. And single Mom's don't really factor too much into my life. Haha.

What a cluster. Oy vey! :doh:

What is this thread about again? Haha. I need a vacation.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 3, 2011)

*W*ow... this thread still chugging along


----------



## Jes (Mar 4, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> To the people who think that Dimensions Forums is about size acceptance:
> 
> You're wrong. Get over it. It's not about that. .



*size* acceptance? if that's true, then the posters here who want to lose weight through restricted diets and/or surgery would be given just as much room to speak their truths as those who want to maintain or gain.

i think the term we should be using is *fat* acceptance. 

and yes, i agree; the existence of the pay-for-play board and the erotic story board AND the fact that 80-something% of registered members (and probably 95% of non-registered viewers!) spend 95% of their time on those boards makes this very, very different from a political board. Arianna Huffington didn't have to take her clothes off to get people to read Huff Po (I can't remember who she just sold to, but I don't think we'll be seeing him in a g-string with a pie, either).

and Khayes, your spell-o/typo here made me laugh: DestintyBBW. I envisioned a DintyMooreBBW--and I bet that shit'd sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Mar 4, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Have you read the whole thread?
> 
> Have you reread your own posts? They are highly offensive...and I happen to like KHAYES...and not because I am "wank fodder" for him...although, I would rather be his wank fodder I suppose than waste time debating you...
> 
> And I was responding to KHAYES post, not anything you've said, ANYWHERE. Take it down a notch. Geesh.



I did read the entire thread...and I think YOU have some major issues when it comes to acceptance...just two cents from someone who happens to consider KHAYES a friend and a stand-up guy.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Mar 4, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> And I could still care less because neither of you know anything about the thread. And single Mom's don't really factor too much into my life. Haha.
> 
> What a cluster. Oy vey! :doh:
> 
> What is this thread about again? Haha. I need a vacation.



And this kind of attitude is exactly why all of the nice people are hanging out at the paysite board section and why it is such a popular place...it's not about the nude...it's about the 'tude


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 4, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I mean, you just called a bunch of people you don't even know lazy slobs and yet you say I'M the creep?



please show me in my post (#88) where i used the word slob. 


please don't attempt to put words in my posts that aren't there.

when I write the sentence:

_'I will probably take a lot of heat for this but it is a really lazy way to make money exploiting your size'
_
that is my opinion, whether you agree with it or not its my opinion. there are countless beautiful women on the pay-site board, yet I still feel sometimes they should be expanding their minds rather than there belly's. Oh and they should stay the fuck away from guys with your mindset.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 4, 2011)

Mysti Mountains said:


> And this kind of attitude is exactly why all of the nice people are hanging out at the paysite board section and why it is such a popular place...it's not about the nude...it's about the 'tude



no, it's about squeezing the 'tube


----------



## BlueBurning (Mar 4, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> ...I will probably take a lot of heat for this but it is a really lazy way to make money exploiting your size, when you could get out in the real world & try to make a difference somehow doing a 1000 other things than provide whack off fodder....



What about individuals who are doing both?


----------



## penguin (Mar 4, 2011)

Mysti Mountains said:


> And this kind of attitude is exactly why all of the nice people are hanging out at the paysite board section and why it is such a popular place...it's not about the nude...it's about the 'tude



Nice way to imply that those who don't hang out on the paysite board aren't nice.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 4, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> please show me in my post (#88) where i used the word slob.
> 
> 
> please don't attempt to put words in my posts that aren't there.
> ...



They should be expanding their minds? The fact you think you know what people should or should not do is a far worse mindset than I ever could have.

Haha, this is so rich. I mean I can totally see you going on a date, talking about yourself for 90 consecutive minutes and then leaving your date with the 20 dollar check. After all, why should you pay for them expanding their bellies when you could expand their minds by enlightening them with stories of your past that absolutely no one other than your immediate family would care to hear.

Here's an idea, instead of telling someone what they should or should not do why don't you do what I do and let them live their own lives? You're no authority figure and neither am I, who the hell are you to tell paysite models what to do?

This part isn't to russiandude but to any paysite model reading this. I'm very aware that a lot of you went to college, work decent jobs and do your best to support your families. How would you feel if you had to listen to this guy tell you that you shouldn't be enjoying yourself?

From one jock to another russian (I played football too, big whoop), its 4th down and you just got sacked twice....time to punt.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 4, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> its 4th down and you just got sacked twice....time to punt.




hmm, its been awhile since I played but if i remember right, if the QB is sacked on the 4th down the ball would be turned over to the opposing team, thus not allowing a punt. 

but.... if it was a called sack by the referee that would mean the whistle had blown and if you sacked me a second time (on the same down) it would then be a personal foul and a new set of downs.


god you got issues kid, grow up

Fin


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 4, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> hmm, its been awhile since I played but if i remember right, if the QB is sacked on the 4th down the ball would be turned over to the opposing team, thus not allowing a punt.
> 
> but.... if it was a called sack by the referee that would mean the whistle had blown and if you sacked me a second time (on the same down) it would then be a personal foul and a new set of downs.
> 
> ...



Nah, you got sacked on second and third down which forced you to punt on 4th....

....and your response above was more or less a kneel down.

If anything there should be a personal foul for unsportsmanlike conduct on your part by implying paysite models don't do anything with their lives but eat.

But I got to hand it to you, you're the only troll who'll attack the bbw's as well as the F/A's. White knights wouldn't dare cross "teh fattiez" as the nerds like to say so I can't consider you one.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 4, 2011)

DIMS is basically the fat, online version of Playboy Magazine. Most come here to look at the "pictorials" and a _few_ actually "read the articles."


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 4, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> DIMS is basically the fat, online version of Playboy Magazine. Most come here to look at the "pictorials" and a _few_ actually "read the articles."



Yeah, problem is those who "read the articles" are pestering and provoking the ones looking at the "pictorials".

Its when the centerfolds so to speak told some of the "articles" people to stick it, that's when the thread truly became fun


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> The paysite board has the most fun. Simple





KHayes666 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before and I'm too lazy to go digging through the back pages of this thread.
> 
> What I don't understand is, why do people CARE how much traffic the paysite board gets?
> 
> ...



Since you're too lazy to go back and read such a long trecherous four page thread, even though others have taken the time to respond to your posts, I'll try to make it simple for you. I'll even quote your posts so maybe it will help you understand.



KHayes666 said:


> I was out all day with friends (you know what those are right?)
> 
> But hey, when you yourself hang out with DestintyBBW and Platinum let me know how well that goes




See, the issue (to most women, anyway) really isn't about the number of men who view the paysite board. The issue is that those men who basically only visit Dimensions for the sexual aspects don't view the women here as anything other than sexual objects; they only interact with females in one way - that being they think it is perfectly fine to interact and *compliment* women who are not involved with modeling in the same manner in which they do so on the paysite forum. In other words, they never mature much beyond the childish pervy Beavis and Butthead mentality stage when it comes to interacting on a personal level with fat women, BBW, and SSBBW. Self-gratification is what is viewed as most important. Seeing the beautiful woman for anything other than that never enters the mind. And to many of those men, women who are not models are.... non existant, non-worthy; etc.

Here's an example for you. russianrobot may not have been as lucky as you to have hung out with Destiny or Platinum. To you, though, someone like me wouldn't rank up there with them, because you know, I'm just a nobody here; an unknown nobody because I don't post pics for all the guys. Yeah, I'm just chopped liver to some of you. Do you get it yet? Some guys place the value of the women on how much they are willing to show to the masses. You are the one who has it wrong. The issue isn't really about women choosing to be models or not. The issue is about how men view and value women here; and how the women are correspondingly treated. It's not so much about women looking down on women. Most of the women here pretty much respect each other. Not all, but most do. 


Not every one (including plenty of men) come here for the sexual aspects alone. Plenty of men would probably say they have much more fun in the lounge or in Hyde Park. Funny, those men somehow learned to interact and correspond with women here. You might want to compare their rep cans with those of the too busy to type half sentence *complimenting* wonders that never venture outside of the paysite forum. Again, it's not about disrespecting the models. I thought about something recently. I've often wondered after seeing the view counts on individual threads, and often times not even one compliment left for the models, if those who are *appreciating* the pictures even take the time to rep/compliment the models in private rep comments. 



KHayes666 said:


> I don't see you getting married anytime soon.
> 
> The bolded part is what I'm laughing at the most. I know someone who's a college professor that is 100 times classier than you ever could be. I also know a singer in the Boston Pops that could probably out-sing anyone that you know and is also 100 times classier than you. Point is, my friends ...



Actually the point is, is that those friends do have class, but that only speaks for them alone. Their class cannot vouch for yours; nor can their class discount russianrobot's. Class doesn't work that way. Neither does integrity, character, intelligence, etc. Ones own actions are what are interpreted and are what are reflected; not those of another. You don't get to take credit for the accomplishments of someone else; nor borrow from their degree of "classiness". For that, you have to stand on your own. Everyone does. 



KHayes666 said:


> You really don't know what you're talking about. You have no idea who I am, what I've done, who I know and what my actions are in reality. You've just proven to be 100 times more arrogant, creepy and absurdly disconcerting than I ever could be.



You also only know what you have read online. Think about it. I was going to post more, but decided to be nice instead.



You really weren't expecting a wedding invitation anyway. :wubu:


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> If anything there should be a personal foul for unsportsmanlike conduct on your part by implying paysite models don't do anything with their lives but eat.



I might be wrong, but I think you misunderstood something. 

A certain little jab was aimed at the feeders/encouragers who can't seperate fantasy from reality and whose focus is constantly on models gaining; at the feeders/encouragers who believe models should "grow" for the one who is complimenting them because the feeders/encouragers are entitled to that; at the mentality of 'if I compliment you, you owe it to ME to fulfill ALL of MY fantasies' regardless of what you want, regardless of what size you like being, regardless of your health or well-being. "You're a model, YOU OWE IT TO ME!!! and if you don't keep gaining you are BETRAYING me (not to mention killing my erection!)


----------



## Dromond (Mar 4, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> god you got issues kid, grow up
> 
> Fin



The man is a Weeble; no matter how hard you knock him down, he always wobbles back for more. It's best to ignore him, unless you enjoy egging him on.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2011)

Mysti Mountains said:


> I did read the entire thread...and I think YOU have some major issues when it comes to acceptance...just two cents from someone who happens to consider KHAYES a friend and a stand-up guy.


 

Really? Then you would have read that I don't have a problem with the paysite. It's too bad you didn't comprehend that.

And as far as your friendship with him?  Have at it. Haha.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 4, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> DIMS is basically the fat, online version of Playboy Magazine. Most come here to look at the "pictorials" and a _few_ actually "read the articles."



I think that's stretching a bit, but ok. The Big Girls of the Pac Ten pictorial was sorely lacking this year (too many blondes), but I for one was glad to see Gore Vidal's post in Hyde Park last week about the idiocy around the rising gas prices. Asa Baber's article in the Fat Sexuality forum about "awesome positions for your fat girl missions" was spot on, so kudos to him.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Angel said:


> I might be wrong, but I think you misunderstood something.
> 
> A certain little jab was aimed at the feeders/encouragers who can't seperate fantasy from reality and whose focus is constantly on models gaining; at the feeders/encouragers who believe models should "grow" for the one who is complimenting them because the feeders/encouragers are entitled to that; at the mentality of 'if I compliment you, you owe it to ME to fulfill ALL of MY fantasies' regardless of what you want, regardless of what size you like being, regardless of your health or well-being. "You're a model, YOU OWE IT TO ME!!! and if you don't keep gaining you are BETRAYING me (not to mention killing my erection!)



Now you're the one misunderstanding.

The troll was talking a jab at the models saying all they do is stuff their faces, you're taking a jab at white knights.

The dudes that ask for pix n vids then hide when its time to be a real friend, that behavior is intolerable. For once you and I are in total agreement, but that wasn't the jab the other clown was taking.


ETA: The part where you said I wouldn't hang with you because you're not as "popular" as Destiny and Platinum, WRONG. I choose friends based on personality over looks/popularity. You seem to be on the complete opposite end of the spectrum in terms of common interests, and I learned my lesson years ago that finding friendship with people you don't "click" with never ends well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2011)

So painful. :doh:


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 5, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> So painful. :doh:



hey I love your tagline by the way:

_leave the gun, take the cannoli
_

great line from a great movie, & a great book by Sara Vowell


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 5, 2011)

I totally didn't read through all pages of this thread, but yes I think we've all noticed that before. lol

Do you think the rest of the boards would have significantly less traffic if there were no pay site board? Or would it be about the same?


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 5, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> I totally didn't read through all pages of this thread, but yes I think we've all noticed that before. lol
> 
> Do you think the rest of the boards would have significantly less traffic if there were no pay site board? Or would it be about the same?


Like it or not, it probably pays the bills in terms of ad revenue. 

-Rusty


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 5, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> Like it or not, it probably pays the bills in terms of ad revenue.
> 
> -Rusty



I'm sure of it! But I wonder if there would be as many people posting in other forums if the pay site boards didn't even exist. I'm not for or against the pay site boards, just curious if it would effect the rest of the forums and how. 


I always get curious and gotta ask questions. I should have been a scientist LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 6, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> I'm sure of it! But I wonder if there would be as many people posting in other forums if the pay site boards didn't even exist. I'm not for or against the pay site boards, just curious if it would effect the rest of the forums and how.
> 
> 
> I always get curious and gotta ask questions. I should have been a scientist LOL



it would just infiltrate into other forums - morphing itself into one form or another......


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> *Nah, you got sacked on second and third down which forced you to punt on 4th....
> 
> ....and your response above was more or less a kneel down*....
> .



*S*eems like this issue cannot be solved on the gridiron - but in the Squared Circle.... I suggest a *Texas Death Match*


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *S*eems like this issue cannot be solved on the gridiron - but in the Squared Circle.... I suggest a *Texas Death Match*



Hey did you see the lower billed tag match there! that's none other than Randy 'The Macho Man' Savage & his brother, I think he later became the Genius or the doofus I am not sure which


----------



## penguin (Mar 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *S*eems like this issue cannot be solved on the gridiron - but in the Squared Circle.... I suggest a *Texas Death Match*



I'd prefer jelly wrestling instead.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *S*eems like this issue cannot be solved on the gridiron - but in the Squared Circle.... I suggest a *Texas Death Match*



Love how both brothers AND the old man (Angelo) were all on the card.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 6, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Love how both brothers AND the old man (Angelo) were all on the card.



Truly a family affair - A legend 'The Ole Man' - The Poet Laureate "Leaping Lanny" and 'The Champ' Randy though ... I think this thread could use a
*Poet Laureate of Dims* :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'd prefer jelly wrestling instead.



*W*hich Flavor...


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 6, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Hey did you see the lower billed tag match there! that's none other than Randy 'The Macho Man' Savage & his brother, I think he later became the Genius or the doofus I am not sure which









*T*he Genius and Poet Laureate of the WWWF :happy:


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 7, 2011)

Having woken up early and in search of something intellectually stimulating to start my day, I carried out the following unscientific bit of research:

As of 6:47 am (PST) this morning, the viewership of the paysite board stood at 237 "members," vs. 263 viewers of the other 37 boards combined.

So, at least during this one particular moment, on this particular day, the traffick on the non-paysite boards _slightly_ edges out that of the paysite board..

So that should settle, once and for all, the question of the purpose of this website. Or not.


----------



## BlueBurning (Mar 7, 2011)

I assume without the paysite section most of the viewers would likely go to another site for their daily fill if they are not doing so already. I do not think you can really define a website & forum based solely on the most viewed item.


----------



## Jes (Mar 7, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> As of 6:47 am (PST) this morning, the viewership of the paysite board stood at 237 "members," vs. 263 viewers of the other 37 boards combined.
> 
> .



How are the numbers counted? Registered members only? B/c there are 45,000 members here plus LOTS of guest users. If guest users don't show up in the total count, the numbers mean very little. And since guest users intentionally don't join in the discussions, I'm guessing they are generally here for the fat rolls.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 7, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Having woken up early and in search of something intellectually stimulating to start my day, I carried out the following unscientific bit of research:
> 
> As of 6:47 am (PST) this morning, the viewership of the paysite board stood at 237 "members," vs. 263 viewers of the other 37 boards combined.
> 
> ...



My question is, what do 237 paysite board guests have to do with the Hyde Park debates or the BBW Forums or the Gay forums or even the Lounge threads? Anyone who stromboli's onto a thread where someone says "I need to lose weight because I have (insert disease here) and says "nahhh keep gaining ya fatty nyahahahahaheeehehe" will be properly banned and post deleted.

Like it or not, the paysite board is there for the purpose of attracting men and women (a lot of people forget there are women on there too.....or maybe they just won't admit that one of their own likes to masturbate, who knows?) as customers to the various pay sites.

But hey, the paysite board is not going anywhere. Take it or leave it *shrugs*


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 7, 2011)

it does not surprise me that the paysite board is busier. its a friendlier place with much less drama. maybe thats because no one actually really posts on it?


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 7, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> My question is, what do 237 paysite board guests have to do with the Hyde Park debates or the BBW Forums or the Gay forums or even the Lounge threads? Anyone who stromboli's onto a thread where someone says "I need to lose weight because I have (insert disease here) and says "nahhh keep gaining ya fatty nyahahahahaheeehehe" will be properly banned and post deleted.
> 
> Like it or not, the paysite board is there for the purpose of attracting men and women (a lot of people forget there are women on there too.....or maybe they just won't admit that one of their own likes to masturbate, who knows?) as customers to the various pay sites.
> 
> But hey, the paysite board is not going anywhere. Take it or leave it *shrugs*



*C*an definitely cause inner conflict...








superodalisque said:


> it does not surprise me that the paysite board is busier. its a friendlier place with much less drama. maybe thats because no one actually really posts on it?



*W*ell... if one wanted drama... there's always Hyde Park!!!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 7, 2011)

Jes said:


> How are the numbers counted? Registered members only? B/c there are 45,000 members here plus LOTS of guest users. If guest users don't show up in the total count, the numbers mean very little. And since guest users intentionally don't join in the discussions, I'm guessing they are generally here for the fat rolls.



Well, as I said, it was very unscientific. 

But at least this can be inferred -- the number of logged-in members viewing the non-paysite board generally denotes those members who are logged in to to take part, potentially, in conversation (the existence of a few "cheesecake" threads on certain non-paysite boards notwithstanding) -- or, at least read, as opposed to just looking at pics; obviously, without logging in, there is no point in "viewing" the paysite board, as it does not offer much of anything beyond visual stimulation. Now, it's true, forum members who frequent and contribute to multiple boards, including the paysite board, make up part of the population of regular paysite board viewers -- but if you actually check the rolls of who's logged in, you'll see that most of the paysite board viewers have handles which rarely, if ever, appear in discussion threads anywhere on Dims..

Actually, a better sense of how this forum is used is probably gained by surveying the "who's online" list (though, that feels a little stalkerish, I admit). Then one can factor in the non-logged in "guest" users who are presumably reading material on the non-paysite boards.

Now what does this all mean? Nothing, really, except that I was a bit bored when I launched this "research" project.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 7, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> My question is, what do 237 paysite board guests have to do with the Hyde Park debates or the BBW Forums or the Gay forums or even the Lounge threads? Anyone who stromboli's onto a thread where someone says "I need to lose weight because I have (insert disease here) and says "nahhh keep gaining ya fatty nyahahahahaheeehehe" will be properly banned and post deleted.
> 
> Like it or not, the paysite board is there for the purpose of attracting men and women (a lot of people forget there are women on there too.....or maybe they just won't admit that one of their own likes to masturbate, who knows?) as customers to the various pay sites.
> 
> But hey, the paysite board is not going anywhere. Take it or leave it *shrugs*



That's an interesting question -- how many of the people who are here primarily to view the paysite board stumble onto other boards, and which ones and how often? I'd wager they're a minority, but that's only conjecture.

To figure that out, one would have to track daily the user handles of every member to determine how often they visit the site and which boards they frequent. Now, besides being a creepy and stalkerish thing to do, it would also be a hugely complicated and time-consuming endeavor for which I certainly wouldn't have the patience or intellectual wherewithal.

So, unless some obsessive person with specially-designed software decides to take on this scientific study, I guess the exact nature of board usage will forever remain elusive.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 7, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Well, as I said, it was very unscientific.
> 
> But at least this can be inferred -- the number of logged-in members viewing the non-paysite board generally denotes those members who are logged in to to take part, potentially, in conversation (the existence of a few "cheesecake" threads on certain non-paysite boards notwithstanding) -- or, at least read, as opposed to just looking at pics; obviously, without logging in, there is no point in "viewing" the paysite board, as it does not offer much of anything beyond visual stimulation. Now, it's true, forum members who frequent and contribute to multiple boards, including the paysite board, make up part of the population of regular paysite board viewers -- but if you actually check the rolls of who's logged in, you'll see that most of the paysite board viewers have handles which rarely, if ever, appear in discussion threads anywhere on Dims..
> 
> ...



Edit: perhaps I have misunderstood the term "guest." I always took the term "guest" to mean a non-registered user. In any case, the who's online list displayed the following: *224 members and 582 guests* at approximately 8:20 pm (PST). If indeed guests are unregistered users who can't view pics, that would mean that more people are here to actually read threads than look at paysite pics.

Perplexingly, however, the above numbers nowhere near match the much smaller numbers of people shown as viewing a particular board when one scans the forums _index_...perhaps that is to do with people who have been logged on for a bit but whose activity has gone idle in the past few minutes? I wouldn't know. The web chief would likely know the answer, but I am not inclined to trouble him for the information (of course, he is always welcome to volunteer it in the interest of science..).


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Edit: perhaps I have misunderstood the term "guest." I always took the term "guest" to mean a non-registered user. In any case, the who's online list displayed the following: *224 members and 582 guests* at approximately 8:20 pm (PST). If indeed guests are unregistered users who can't view pics, that would mean that more people are here to actually read threads than look at paysite pics.
> 
> Perplexingly, however, the above numbers nowhere near match the much smaller numbers of people shown as viewing a particular board when one scans the forums _index_...perhaps that is to do with people who have been logged on for a bit but whose activity has gone idle in the past few minutes? I wouldn't know. The web chief would likely know the answer, but I am not inclined to trouble him for the information (of course, he is always welcome to volunteer it in the interest of science..).



Ok, I get it. A lot of members like to go on the Paysite Board. What I don't get is why people are obsessing over it so much. It's a simple concept of avoiding what you'd rather not read or see.


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> .....or maybe they just won't admit that one of their own likes to masturbate, who knows?



yes, that's it! you're exactly right. why didn't i see it before?


----------



## penguin (Mar 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Ok, I get it. A lot of members like to go on the Paysite Board. What I don't get is why people are obsessing over it so much. It's a simple concept of avoiding what you'd rather not read or see.



I find it curious, I guess. I get that there are plenty of folks who come here just to look, but a lot of them seemingly have little interest in taking it beyond wank fodder. 

What I _do_ find interesting, is the assertion that the paysite boards are 'nicer' than the rest of Dims. Given that, from what I've seen, very little actual discussion takes place over there, and certainly not much more than "looking good, XXX!", "great set, YYY!", I wonder if they're mistaking compliments for conversation. 

But then, I don't come here for 'nice', but for conversation, for acceptance, to have my issues and hang ups challenged and hopefully conquered, to socialise and be valued as a person, not as a fetish.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 8, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Ok, I get it. A lot of members like to go on the Paysite Board. What I don't get is why people are obsessing over it so much. It's a simple concept of avoiding what you'd rather not read or see.



I don't think I've said at at point I was anti-paysite (I'm not). But I've noticed over the years that a lot of people are curious as to which sort of audience this website is geared. The answer? All sorts of (size-positive) folk, apparently. So that's good news, right?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 8, 2011)

penguin said:


> I find it curious, I guess. I get that there are plenty of folks who come here just to look, but a lot of them seemingly have little interest in taking it beyond wank fodder.
> snipped



I don't really find it all that curious at all. There are a lot of guys who enjoy fat women sexually, but have no desire to really engage them as whole human beings (I really don't think this is fat-woman specific, though, I would imagine things would be the same on a board where a bunch of thin women and men come to talk and there was a thin-woman paysite board as part of the forum).


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Everyone knows this, pretty much nobody likes it, and things definitely aren't gonna change with regards to it.



Actually lots of people like it, about 200 odd at any given time - QED.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Buffie said:


> Sometimes I feel truly dumb and oblivious.
> 
> I didn't realize the paysite board was so disliked. I mean, I assumed a few people hated it and there's one person I know for sure really hates it. But I sincerely didn't know it was so polarizing and loathed.
> 
> ...



I think you're great Buffie!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm surprised that people haven't read through this thread enough to realize we were never talking about the paysite being "bad".

Oh wait, i'm not surprised at all. :doh:


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Buffie said:


> Oh no, not trying to please everyone. That's futile and ultimately pointless. I just don't want to unintentionally step in poo and I certainly don't want to do it repeatedly. LoLz But who does?
> 
> I definitely don't think anyone owes me appreciation. I have a paysite because I enjoy it and frankly because I need the extra income. With personal reasons like that, I would never count on universal respect for it. At the same time, my hope is that I'm not shunned for it either. But maybe that's asking too much? I'm not sure, I'll have to figure it out.
> 
> ...



^Only when paid (at work) or at Christenings / Bar Mitzvahs / Weddings and Funerals. That's been my rule and it works for me!


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> The paysite board has the most fun. Simple



We have a winnAH!


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The existence of the Paysite Board doesn't bother me, but the amount of traffic does surprise me. For one thing, being on this site at a workplace is risky, because some web filters classify it (likely due to banner ad code) as pornographic. Also, how much of this is "active" traffic? Many people including myself have auto-refreshers on their browsers, and leave them on at home when they go to work.
> 
> Secondly, there is no nudity on the Paysite Board, aside from the occasional buttcrack. Given that most of the models post a direct link to their uncensored site, and that given 10 minutes with the Almighty Google one can bring up any number of BBW/SSBBW streaming prOn, I cannot imagine how the PSB would be even remotely close to "fapping material". If you're fapping to the PSB, dude, you fail at the Internets.



The PSBoard is like the Page 3 of DIMs - cheers you up in the morning (or evening). Pretty girls, looking hot and smiling at you = winning formula. 



> There are many places on Dims I've never even visited mainly because I have no interest or relevant need. I would think the main and discussion boards (especially for heated topics)--and any thread with image megaposting and embedding--would be consuming more bandwidth. As long as I can get here and have my Hyde Park fix, I'm happy .


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> We have a winnAH!


 

For who? It doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Fun for who? For you? There aren't any male fatties on the paysite so where does a hetrosexual female fit in?


*
Men don't build paysites because women don't pay.*

Get a couple hundred women who WILL pay $10 a month for a fella to do beefcake shots and those sites WILL get made. Not gonna happen. Women don't pay. Tough.

But - you can see BHMs for free! On *the BHM / FFA board.*
There you go. You're welcome. 



> You can tell who you befriend and what you like and what you're here for - the sexual titilation aspect of the site and that's all fine and good, but there are a LOT of people that aren't. Why discount their feelings because you like wank fodder? I'm supposed to care that a single Mom is making money as a 'model' on here? Um, nope.
> 
> Opinions are for everyone, not just the friends of the paysite.



Why get bent all out of shape, cos someone, somewhere you can't see, may or may not be whacking off to something you don't care to look at? 

You're mad pissed about something which is so peripheral to your life. 

Are you gunning for a part in a modern day Aesop's fable?


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> For who? It doesn't do anything for me.



Clearly. somemorechars


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> That is an outside link though. What does it have to do with the paysite?



OMG. You've really never been onto that board.

- ALL paysiteS (plural) ARE outside sites.
- People who run them are allowed to share pics on that sub-board only as a kind of free advertising / symbiotic marketing for DIMs



> It's too bad you didn't read the rest of the posts as you're way off base on what was discussed.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> *
> Men don't build paysites because women don't pay.*
> 
> Get a couple hundred women who WILL pay $10 a month for a fella to do beefcake shots and those sites WILL get made. Not gonna happen. Women don't pay. Tough.
> ...



i have to agree with Jos, as much as i try not to women don't have to pay because guys are always willing to jump out of their clothes for us. as for wank fodder, those who want to do and those who don't won't. its a free world. OMG a man wants to see a pretty fat woman who wants to display herself naked, and he might even wax it while doing so. the world has come to a complete end. there is no need to freak out over free people doing what they freely want to do.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> As far as pointing out my spelling error, thanks & here I was trying to be nice and not point out you looked like a* bloated* Corey Feldman, shame on me. Also the lovely BBW's I 'hang' out with are you usually busy with work, grad school or enjoying life with their boyfriends husbands etc and not shoving cookies in their mouths or squashing objects or trying to get stuck in things for for money. I know its a living for a lot of 'your' friends & I will probably take a lot of heat for this but it is a really lazy way to make money exploiting your size, when you could get out in the real world & try to make a difference somehow doing a 1000 other things than provide whack off fodder. Khayes you see women only as a size, a weight an object. that is a sad pitiful way to view anyone not just women.



^Fat hate much?
Hell, this entire post is pure puritan hatorade.

WTF?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> The PSBoard is like the Page 3 of DIMs - cheers you up in the morning (or evening). Pretty girls, looking hot and smiling at you = winning formula.




I can't get on Page 3 at work. I'm not British but I figure Page 3 is the gentleman's answer to looking at naked ladies while reading the articles.
I often end up burning more Dims time at night doing some spackle work after someone went into a different board to threadshit everywhere. PSB ends up being the least of my concerns, but *to each their own*.
Some are pretty, some are hot, some smile. Not every Paysite model gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling, as if I sense they're not all happy with what they're doing, but *to each their own*.
Since I'm not sleeping with any of them, it's not exactly winning in the Charlie Sheen sense. Some guys wanna bang them, others want to befriend them, others hope that their Internet O.B.E. gives them the right to do both, I dunno. I only ever spoke to one offline who was modeling at the time and she is no longer modeling.

My comment was never that I oppose the PSB, only that I share the curiosity as to why it garners so much traffic, almost disproportionately so.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Angel said:


> ....Plenty of men would probably say they have much more fun in the lounge or in *Hyde Park.* Funny, those men somehow learned to interact and correspond with women here. You might want to compare their *rep cans* ....



Points of order:
- "Fun" is not had in Hyde Park.
- rep cans are fairly meaningless. Sometimes people use the rep system just to send abuse! No, rilly.

As you were.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Really? Then you would have read that I don't have a problem with the paysite. It's too bad you didn't comprehend that.



^Whaaaaaat??? Well, she's far from alone in that.

When you give *that* many people the oppposite impression maybe:
- your communication skills could do with a little polish
or
- perhaps you're in denial and the truth is kinda squeezing through?



> And as far as your friendship with him?  Have at it. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> ^Whaaaaaat??? Well, she's far from alone in that.
> 
> When you give *that* many people the oppposite impression maybe:
> - your communication skills could do with a little polish
> ...


 
Are you serious? You don't have a clue who I am. 

Take it down a notch, buddy. Wait, do you even like women or do you just like to get off to them?


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> OMG. You've really never been onto that board.
> 
> - ALL paysiteS (plural) ARE outside sites.
> - People who run them are allowed to share pics on that sub-board only as a kind of free advertising / symbiotic marketing for DIMs


 
But it really doesn't have ANYTHING to do with why "I" come to the board. And seeing that I only represent myself, what's your point?

You clearly have some issues.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

goofy girl said:


> I totally didn't read through all pages of this thread, but yes I think we've all noticed that before. lol
> 
> Do you think the rest of the boards would have significantly less traffic if there were no pay site board? Or would it be about the same?



I remember a post (way back when) that detailed how: After NAAFA pulled the plug on its involvement in the whole dating aspect(s) of size acceptance, it died a death in terms of membership.

Once humans GTFO the fact that sex and desire are natural and normal and motivating the world will be a happier place. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Clearly. somemorechars


 
What language are you speaking?

This place is so painful some days.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> *Men don't build paysites because women don't pay.*
> 
> Get a couple hundred women who WILL pay $10 a month for a fella to do beefcake shots and those sites WILL get made. Not gonna happen. Women don't pay. Tough.
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha. The funny thing is...i've never been mad at anything to do with the site. Have you read this whole thread or are you just picking and choosing snippets to comment on to boost your own "cause"? Because clearly, sir, you don't have a clue.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait. For only the second or third time since i've been a member, I need to block someone. For my own sanity. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Are you serious? You don't have a clue who I am.
> 
> Take it down a notch, buddy. Wait, do you even like women or do you just like to get off to them?
> 
> ...



You do realise that you just failed to follow two separate, specific lines of argument, both of which you originally started?

are you drunk? or high?

Not a snark. 
You're just thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis far away from following what's going on from one minute to the next. If you're not partying you might want to get that checked out.

Best of luck with that.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. The funny thing is...i've never been mad at anything to do with the site. Have you read this whole thread or are you just picking and choosing snippets to comment on to boost your own "cause"? Because clearly, sir, you don't have a clue.



Yes, I read the whole damn thread.

You explicitly complained there was no men-for-ladies action on the Paysite board.

Wow. You really don't remember do you? 
I'm actually, honestly worried for you now. That's scary. 

Go into your kitchen and make sure you haven't left the gas on - if you have gas. If you do have gas, get it swapped out for electric quick sharp. I fear for the safety of your neighbourhood.

No snark.


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I don't really find it all that curious at all. There are a lot of guys who enjoy fat women sexually, but have no desire to really engage them as whole human beings (I really don't think this is fat-woman specific, though, I would imagine things would be the same on a board where a bunch of thin women and men come to talk and there was a thin-woman paysite board as part of the forum).



It's been discussed before and caused some heated conversations but for those who come here to jerk it, the women are sex workers and it's not about engaging with them. I remember reading the 'would you date a porn star' thing and the truth is, many aren't even thinking about that. You don't rent a DVD or go to clips4sale to find a girlfriend; it's about fantasy. It's about having an orgasm. It's not about anything else, so why would someone go and read about recipes or politics or where to find a good cardiologist?


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I can't get on Page 3 at work. I'm not British but I figure Page 3 is the gentleman's answer to looking at naked ladies while reading the articles.





Page 3 = exactly that - one page, with a picture of a topless girl smiling at the reader. Also known as cheesecake or softcore. As seen in Brit tabloids the Sun and the Star.




> [*]I often end up burning more Dims time at night doing some spackle work after someone went into a different board to threadshit everywhere. PSB ends up being the least of my concerns, but *to each their own*.
> [*]Some are pretty, some are hot, some smile. Not every Paysite model gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling, as if I sense they're not all happy with what they're doing, but *to each their own*.
> [*]Since I'm not sleeping with any of them, it's not exactly winning in the Charlie Sheen sense. Some guys wanna bang them, others want to befriend them, others hope that their Internet O.B.E. gives them the right to do both, I dunno. I only ever spoke to one offline who was modeling at the time and she is no longer modeling.






> My comment was never that I oppose the PSB, only that I share the curiosity as to why it garners so much traffic, almost disproportionately so.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 8, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i have to agree with Jos, as much as i try not to women don't have to pay because guys are always willing to jump out of their clothes for us.



Cos we men are fools! FOOLS! MEN! Keep your kit on! All of you! We could get good money for that honey!

Ah, who am I kiddin' - no we can't! 

Fuggit. Become a shoe designer! That'll get $$$ outta women. 



> as for wank fodder, those who want to do and those who don't won't. its a free world. OMG a man wants to see a pretty fat woman who wants to display herself naked, and he might even wax it while doing so. the world has come to a complete end. there is no need to freak out over free people doing what they freely want to do.



Thank you for the sanity! *hugs*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Page 3 = exactly that - one page, with a picture of a topless girl smiling at the reader. Also known as cheesecake or softcore. As seen in Brit tabloids the Sun and the Star.



I know a lot of people who read Dims at work, and last I checked, looking at bare titties on your work computer can get you fired. And there are many people (esp. in the US) who view that cheesecake as pornography. I give the Brits a nod for more sexual maturity in that regard.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> ^Fat hate much?
> Hell, this entire post is pure puritan hatorade.
> 
> WTF?



is the Meth kicking in or something or do you normally post 9 times almost in a row?

my god talking to you in person must be the equivalent of fucking Gary Busey.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 8, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I don't really find it all that curious at all. There are a lot of guys who enjoy fat women sexually, but have no desire to really engage them as whole human beings (I really don't think this is fat-woman specific, though, I would imagine things would be the same on a board where a bunch of thin women and men come to talk and there was a thin-woman paysite board as part of the forum).



i don't know if its just that because truthfully women here are not very friendly to male opinions they don't agree with. a lot of men are perfectly capable of engaging with women both sexually and intellectually and actually love that. the key is they have to actually be communicated with and not to. i think women here are often good at communicating to but not with men. so when men are not allowed to have an opinion or to explore thoughts and ideas they simply clam up. i think to a large portion thats what has really happened on the boards. they have two choices, either they are blindly fawned over or totally vilified. neither is all that interesting or attractive. they are just made to be too overly important in the scheme of things. who cares what they are looking at? the women here should be here for themselves. i think thats very attractive to any man especially when it not the oh woe is me fat girl thing. i think the concern and even anger is really about jealousy and competition over where male eyes go. until a woman knows within herself she is beautiful and attractive there is no amount of male attention that will give it to her and no amount of winning either some kind of moral or physical competition with other women that will give it to her either. you don't have to care whats going on or not going on over there if you know you've got it going on anywhere you are.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> *
> Men don't build paysites because women don't pay.*
> 
> Get a couple hundred women who WILL pay $10 a month for a fella to do beefcake shots and those sites WILL get made. Not gonna happen. Women don't pay. Tough.
> ...



*H*owever... you do realize that some of the paysites are run and operated by BBW....


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 8, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I know a lot of people who read Dims at work, and last I checked, looking at bare titties on your work computer can get you fired. And there are many people (esp. in the US) who view that cheesecake as pornography. I give the Brits a nod for more sexual maturity in that regard.



*F*ortunate few... since most jobs block those contents from coming up


----------



## Angel (Mar 8, 2011)

joswitch said:


> *
> Men don't build paysites because women don't pay.*
> 
> Get a couple hundred women who WILL pay $10 a month for a fella to do beefcake shots and those sites WILL get made. Not gonna happen. Women don't pay. Tough.



ummm Welcome to 2011, joswitch.

Ever heard of Playgirl?


Oh, and there are paysites that cater to women. Yes, there are. 

And there's more than just the inticing beefcake shots. 

Pictorials, videos, camming, phone, clips4sale, requests, clothing, etc. And some even do photoshoots with female models, including BBW. 

Guess how I found the sites? LOL

Dimensions PaySite Forum > a model's post > her site > the link to sister sites > the site's main homepage > the name of the site that hosts the men's sites > the many individual sites 




Myself? I prefer the real thing in person.


----------



## Angel (Mar 9, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i have to agree with Jos, as much as i try not to women don't have to pay because guys are always willing to jump out of their clothes for us. as for wank fodder, those who want to do and those who don't won't. its a free world. OMG a man wants to see a pretty fat woman who wants to display herself naked, and he might even wax it while doing so. the world has come to a complete end. there is no need to freak out over free people doing what they freely want to do.



*wax it*


That gives a whole new meaning to: "Wax on. Wax off."


Thanks to having read "wax it" now I have a song stuck in my mind; but with a little variation in the lyrics. _Buff it. Buff it good._




rep to whomever first quotes the actual lyrics.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 9, 2011)

In the interest of complete disclosure, I'll share _my_ personal feelings about the paysite board:

I (and --let me stress -- I certainly don't speak for every woman here, maybe not even most), have often felt a certain envy over the paysite models because I get that I will never be on an even playing-field with them as far as physical attractiveness is concerned, nor will I _ever_ elicit anything like the approbation and praise that they receive from their male admirers. After all, I'm not 20 anymore, I don't have boundless confidence (or at least the _appearance_ of it), don't post pics (except very rarely), and don't have some ideal BBW bod (whatever that is). 

(Also, I realize, hanging out and giving my unvarnished P.O.V. in Hyde Park hasn't exactly cemented my reputation as a fun 'n' cuddly gal around these parts.)

Over time I've come to accept that a _lot_ (not saying all) of the men here come to this site with the object (however far-fetched) of finding a paysite model with whom to live happily-ever-after, just like non-FA guys harbor the fantasy that someday they'll score a Victoria's Secret model for a trophy girlfriend or wife. Does it make me a little jealous? Yeah, of course. 

In any case, I accept all this as "law of the jungle" stuff and I have never been catty about the paysite models or picked a fight with the guys for visiting that board (though I confess I've entertained such embittered thoughts in my mind, from time to time). Now, that's me....buuut I'm willing to guess that I'm not alone here in feeling undervalued and unwanted by the FA community, and that the existence of the paysite board makes me feel inadequate (in fact, I know I'm not alone). I also realize that this is my issue and I need to get over it. 

Dims is what it is -- BBWs often come here initially with the hope that they can connect with a potential partner online as there seem (for some of us, anyway) to be so few opportunities to find love IRL, only to discover that the usual pecking order of "who's hot and who's not" applies here just as it does everywhere else in life -- and therein lies quite a bit of disappointment and dashed hope (I know that this is true for a certain segment of women here because I've had this very conversation with them).

That said, I accept it as the reality of this place and have adjusted my hopes and expectations over time in order that I might use this board for a multitude of other purposes that have served me well and helped me make genuine friends within this community.

And, yes -- it's still really nice to know that there is a world of men out there that appreciate the larger female form, personal disappointment about my chances of finding the totally rad boyfriend that I know I deserve D), notwithstanding.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 9, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> In the interest of complete disclosure, I'll share _my_ personal feelings about the paysite board...



If that is indeed the way you feel, then why not put your best foot forward, nice shingle and all?


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 9, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> If that is indeed the way you feel, then why not put your best foot forward, nice shingle and all?



Are you referring to my HP conduct? Or just my personality in general?

Or, oh yeah -- My "shingle," as you put it. That's a joke, 'cause it goes with the dorky pic in an arch-ironic kind of way, ya see.

I was just being honest -- thought that it'd be appreciated if I just came out and admitted my feelings instead of skirting around all the palpable tension, elephant-in-the-room style.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 9, 2011)

Buffie said:


> Sometimes I feel truly dumb and oblivious.
> 
> I didn't realize the paysite board was so disliked. I mean, I assumed a few people hated it and there's one person I know for sure really hates it. But I sincerely didn't know it was so polarizing and loathed.
> 
> ...



I'm going to be honest (the way I usually am) - I do take a distinct negative opinion towards the... shall we say, "profession," embodied by the PSB, and, by extension, some of that opinion maps to the people in it (who, by being there, further its existence). But I don't have negative feelings towards the individual people, if that makes any sense, just the group as a whole. That is to say, I could just as easily be/remain friends with someone in the paysite industry. But there would always be this subconscious... tainted feeling.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 9, 2011)

Even if you take away the "Ooh, fat bits everywhere!" aspect of it, it'd still be popular based on the fact that the paysite models play up the idea they're into the whole "fat = sexy" and "bigger is better" stuff and even some light (and not so light) feedism-type things.

I mean, take a look at the real world, the weight board, and then the paysite board. Then compare to "women in each place whose sexuality compliments an FA's" and then be shocked as FAs flock to the PSB.

I feel the models aren't selling themselves or their bodies as much as they're selling the fantasy of a fat woman who innately "gets" the whole FA thing, doesn't want to be a size 16, and totally doesn't mind if "sex" consists of belly and roll grabbing that ends in 2 minutes without vaginal penetration.

Well, maybe not that last bit, but I like to think that's a hallmark of creeper-stage FAs or something. 

But the former two items and the idea they promote is a very powerful fantasy...it reminds me of what someone here said in a thread where we were lamenting the slimness of Jennifer Hudson...she said our fat role models "(had) to want to be fat." I think a good number of FAs want and maybe even need their partners to "want to be fat," as well.

And the thing is, reality doesn't work that way. Not in the world outside of Dims, and not even inside it for the most part. Small wonder some never leave the paysite-ogler stage of FA life.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 9, 2011)

Angel said:


> ummm Welcome to 2011, joswitch.
> 
> Ever heard of Playgirl?




At the very height of it's circulation in the 90s Playgirl did 500,000. That's about 1/12 to 1/3 of Playboy depending on the period we're looking at.
30% to 50% of its readership was gay men. 
The hard copy went bust in 2008 and the online site went *poof* last year.

So, it's fair to say that the ladies' sexy-pictures dollar is worth much less than 1/24th of the men's sexy picture dollar. I say much less cos the men's sexy picture dollar sustains LOTS of competing publications, whereas women's sustained only one significant player, for less than three decades.

Now, if we narrow it down to those who only dig fat folks (which was what the original dig was about) we can see that even (non-hardcore) BBW print mags have struggled to stay above water. There are a few BBW hardcore mags that thrive - one of the most famous has an international circulation of about a million, 3/4 to 1/6th of Playboy's (again depending on period). 

So, when estimating the market for BHM mags / paysites we're probably looking at a market about what? between 1/36th to 1/150th (very very roughly) of that for BBW paysites. And that's an optimistic guesstimate.

Now how many BBW paysite models / site admins actually make a living out of it? (I know a FEW do).

No, if I was going to advise a fella who wanted to build a paysite - I'd go for the emotional porn of the romance paperback market - in 2008, romantic fiction generated $1.37 billion in sales!

Damn! Actually, a romantic fiction paysite is pure genius! 



> Oh, and there are paysites that cater to women. Yes, there are.
> 
> And there's more than just the inticing beefcake shots.
> 
> ...



I will be pleasantly surprised if such a paysite turned a profit or survived for any length of time.



> Myself? I prefer the real thing in person.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



^Like most women. QED.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 9, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Are you referring to my HP conduct? Or just my personality in general?
> 
> Or, oh yeah -- My "shingle," as you put it. That's a joke, 'cause it goes with the dorky pic in an arch-ironic kind of way, ya see.
> 
> I was just being honest -- thought that it'd be appreciated if I just came out and admitted my feelings instead of skirting around all the palpable tension, elephant-in-the-room style.



The unflinching honesty of that post is admirable.
I'd've repped it twice if I could.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 9, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Even if you take away the "Ooh, fat bits everywhere!" aspect of it, it'd still be popular based on the fact that the paysite models play up the idea they're into the whole "fat = sexy" and "bigger is better" stuff and even some light (and not so light) feedism-type things.
> 
> I mean, take a look at the real world, the weight board, and then the paysite board. Then compare to "women in each place whose sexuality compliments an FA's" and then be shocked as FAs flock to the PSB.
> 
> I feel the models aren't selling themselves or their bodies as much as they're selling the fantasy of a fat woman who innately "gets" the whole FA thing, doesn't want to be a size 16,



^I was with you up to here. Yep, the PSB is all about that fantasy.




> and totally doesn't mind if "sex" consists of belly and roll grabbing that ends in 2 minutes without vaginal penetration.
> 
> Well, maybe not that last bit, but I like to think that's a hallmark of creeper-stage FAs or something.




^Lol! Definitely NOT that last bit!
*cough* there's a reason double albums and mp3 shuffle players were invented!



> But the former two items and the idea they promote is a very powerful fantasy...it reminds me of what someone here said in a thread where we were lamenting the slimness of Jennifer Hudson...she said our fat role models "(had) to want to be fat." I think a good number of FAs want and maybe even need their partners to "want to be fat," as well.
> 
> And the thing is, reality doesn't work that way. Not in the world outside of Dims, and not even inside it for the most part. Small wonder some never leave the paysite-ogler stage of FA life.


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Over time I've come to accept that a _lot_ (not saying all) of the men here come to this site with the object (however far-fetched) of finding a paysite model with whom to live happily-ever-after, .



I would disagree with this; we have a kazillion members and guest users but you only see the same 30 dudes posting on the paysite board. Ned and his emoticons may be looking for a new wife, but 4,000 guest users aren't. Not unless they're using the power of their mind alone to try to communicate.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 9, 2011)

Jes said:


> I would disagree with this; we have a kazillion members and guest users but you only see the same 30 dudes posting on the paysite board. Ned and his emoticons may be looking for a new wife, but 4,000 guest users aren't. Not unless they're using the power of their mind alone to try to communicate.



Hahahahahaha, god damn you are ingenious! 

or as websters says "marked by originality, resourcefulness, and cleverness in conception or execution"


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 9, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Small wonder some never leave the paysite-ogler stage of FA life.



great post!

your last line is very good. but there lies the problem. it is these 'paysite-oglers' who never get past that stage. which pretty much equates to seeing nothing but the fat,the weight number & totally missing the woman as a person,ignoring pretty much all the other aspects of the woman and her individuality.

I do think the FA's who truly care get through that stage pretty quick,then again some don't.


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Hahahahahaha, god damn you are ingenious!
> 
> or as websters says "marked by originality, resourcefulness, and cleverness in conception or execution"



you just gave me half a chub


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> your last line is very good. but there lies the problem. it is these 'paysite-oglers' who never get past that stage. which pretty much equates to seeing nothing but the fat,the weight number & totally missing the woman as a person,ignoring pretty much all the other aspects of the woman and her individuality.
> .



Is that so bad? Bear with me here--isn't that the point of fantasy? You can pick and choose, create scenarios that don't exist, objectify at will ... Sure, I'd love for every person on the planet to be seen in her/his totality, but as many have pointed out, lots of women in porn (incl. here) are selling a tale that's not true! 'I ate all 3 pizzas myself!' 'I want to be 1,000 lbs!' 'I keep gaining weight [but had WLS 3 months ago]!' It's fantasy. (If you have any hopes of being seen for who you really are, you can't pretend to be someone else, though that's perhaps a discussion for another day and another thread.) 

You may be denigrating these men for not moving past a stage, but fantasy isn't a stage, at least not in terms of sexual gratification. Fantasy endures. 

When I'm imaginging the hot pool boy in his tight shorts, I'm not wondering what his childhood dreams were, or where he gets his dry cleaning done or what his favorite color is--I'm imagining him doing me doggy on the chaise lounge and then getting out of my backyard so I can go make a grilled cheese. He's not a person to me in that respect; he's a sex object.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> I would disagree with this; we have a kazillion members and guest users but you only see the same 30 dudes posting on the paysite board. Ned and his emoticons may be looking for a new wife, but 4,000 guest users aren't. Not unless they're using the power of their mind alone to try to communicate.



Heh :happy:...maybe so...I guess it's all just vague impressions I've gained -- perhaps through a somewhat jaundiced eye -- of what guys want. I remember a recent thread, in particular, that was something along the lines of "Instructions for FAs." One of the rules listed was, "Do NOT go to a bash hoping to score with a paysite model. Try to see the beauty and worth in the other women who are also around," etc. Maybe that particular post confirmed to me the idea that a great many guys come here initially (if not permanently) with that particular goal in mind (of finding the cute, fat model of their dreams).

P.S. Gotta love Ned..his "elbow dimple" comments always make my day.


----------



## russianrobot (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> Is that so bad? Bear with me here--isn't that the point of fantasy? You can pick and choose, create scenarios that don't exist, objectify at will ... Sure, I'd love for every person on the planet to be seen in her/his totality, but as many have pointed out, lots of women in porn (incl. here) are selling a tale that's not true! 'I ate all 3 pizzas myself!' 'I want to be 1,000 lbs!' 'I keep gaining weight [but had WLS 3 months ago]!' It's fantasy. (If you have any hopes of being seen for who you really are, you can't pretend to be someone else, though that's perhaps a discussion for another day and another thread.)
> 
> You may be denigrating these men for not moving past a stage, but fantasy isn't a stage, at least not in terms of sexual gratification. Fantasy endures.
> 
> When I'm imaginging the hot pool boy in his tight shorts, I'm not wondering what his childhood dreams were, or where he gets his dry cleaning done or what his favorite color is--I'm imagining him doing me doggy on the chaise lounge and then getting out of my backyard so I can go make a grilled cheese. He's not a person to me in that respect; he's a sex object.



excellent points,and pretty much on target. you have to keep your objectivity. and i fail more often on that than pass 


p.s. i must must have missed the 'I keep gaining weight [but had WLS 3 months ago]!' thread LoL


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> p.s. i must must have missed the 'I keep gaining weight [but had WLS 3 months ago]!' thread LoL



yes--and that's intentional. the posts are made on different boards but about the same person. It's a business. I would be disappointed if a smart businesswoman didn't give the customer what he wanted. 

Lala--there absolutely ARE guys who want to bag a paysite model (or a specific one) and sometimes they succeed! I remember being told once that a guy started a relationship with a paysite woman but didn't really want it to be that; he was more entranced by the thought of boning 'fat royalty' than actually dating her. His loss, but hers too, b/c it can be painful to find that out about someone you think cares for you more deeply. But anyway if you don't go to an event, you never know what might happen and whether you want to bag, or be bagged, by any of them.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> yes--and that's intentional. the posts are made on different boards but about the same person. It's a business. I would be disappointed if a smart businesswoman didn't give the customer what he wanted.
> 
> Lala--there absolutely ARE guys who want to bag a paysite model (or a specific one) and sometimes they succeed! I remember being told once that a guy started a relationship with a paysite woman but didn't really want it to be that; he was more entranced by the thought of boning 'fat royalty' than actually dating her. His loss, but hers too, b/c it can be painful to find that out about someone you think cares for you more deeply. But anyway if you don't go to an event, you never know what might happen and whether you want to bag, or be bagged, by any of them.



Its about respect. That idiot treated her as an object and its unfortunate he got what he wanted out of it and she didn't.

Hopefully karma gets him eventually


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 10, 2011)

Jes said:


> Lala--there absolutely ARE guys who want to bag a paysite model (or a specific one) and sometimes they succeed! I remember being told once that a guy started a relationship with a paysite woman but didn't really want it to be that; he was more entranced by the thought of boning 'fat royalty' than actually dating her.



I can absolutely understand that, the double-edged sword of the life of a paysite model. On the one hand, they are making a business of portraying an idealized image of what certain FAs want; on the other hand, they are human beings who cannot be the _perfect fantasy creature_ that their images suggest and have to deal with potential love interests who enter their lives with certain pre-conceived sets of emotions and expectations. That has to be hard.

It sort of reminds me of the famous Rita Hayworth quote, "They go to bed with 'Gilda,' and wake up with me!"


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 10, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> I can absolutely understand that, the double-edged sword of the life of a paysite model. On the one hand, they are making a business of portraying an idealized image of what certain FAs want; on the other hand, they are human beings who cannot be the _perfect fantasy creature_ that their images suggest and have to deal with potential love interests who enter their lives with certain pre-conceived sets of emotions and expectations. That has to be hard.
> 
> It sort of reminds me of the famous Rita Hayworth quote, "They go to bed with 'Gilda,' and wake up with me!"



This has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand but I just realized if I went to bed with "Gilda" I'd most certainly be expecting this:


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 11, 2011)

Bi-polar....?
No, Bi-WINNING!

Charlie Sheen has got nothing on this thread


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 12, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand but I just realized if I went to bed with "Gilda" I'd most certainly be expecting this:



Whoa -- those are _low _expectations, indeed...


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 14, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Whoa -- those are _low _expectations, indeed...



I thought I had a Gene Wilder going apeshit GIF posted...my bad


----------



## joswitch (Mar 15, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> p.s. i must must have missed the 'I keep gaining weight [but had WLS 3 months ago]!' thread LoL



Oh, that was like 26 pages of knock-down, dragout, flying bomb with a folding chair off a ladder into barb-wire* DIMs scrapping!

It was roflcatz on lollerskates!


(*"The Wrestler" reference)


I think that was before you joined maybe???


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 15, 2011)

is it just me, or is playgirl boring?


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 17, 2011)

joswitch said:


> *
> Men don't build paysites because women don't pay.*
> ?




Case closed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The truth has been spoken!!! Nothing further to be said!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 17, 2011)

It's the same thing why you see far more female prostitutes than male ones. Men will pay for a piece of ass or to see a piece of ass.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> It's the same thing why you see far more female prostitutes than male ones. Men will pay for a piece of ass or to see a piece of ass.



That is really ridiculous. It is not so simple. You are not looking how historically women have had fewer choices, what worth was assigned to whom...power...how things were set up very...very...early on. It is like people who say that women being prostitutes is somehow ' natural '. Ridiculous. We will never know how it might have been if things had started out on a different foot.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> It's the same thing why you see far more female prostitutes than male ones. Men will pay for a piece of ass or to see a piece of ass.



Meanwhile: Purse stores, shoe stores, Garden Ridge, Pottery Barn, a Vic's Secret or Frederick's Hollywood in every mall, Hallmark stores, etc..

Fetish properties, regardless of gender, are not unlike porn. A woman can salivate over a Bottega Veneta handbag just as much as a guy can over a paysite model. And only one of these usually goes home with you.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 17, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> It's the same thing why you see far more female prostitutes than male ones. Men will pay for a piece of ass or to see a piece of ass.



Yep. Even after 30 years of women-in-the-workplace and women having control of a whole shizload of ca$h, women (very mostly) are still not spending money on getting blokes to show / do teh sexay. Bummer.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 17, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Meanwhile: Purse stores, shoe stores, Garden Ridge, Pottery Barn, a Vic's Secret or Frederick's Hollywood in every mall, Hallmark stores, etc..
> 
> Fetish properties, regardless of gender, are not unlike porn. A woman can salivate over a Bottega Veneta handbag just as much as a guy can over a paysite model. And only one of these usually goes home with you.



Bwahahahaha! 

Herb: 
"I caught my wife buying her 200th pair of shoes yesterday! Why aren't I enough for her? She doesn't really love meeeeeee!!! Her addiction is destroying this realtionship! All she ever thinks about is her fetish! *sobs*"

hehehe


(steps back, to watch thread go BOOM!)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2011)

While my intention was not to somehow provide solidarity with joswitch's argument below, because both sides have their own porn does not mean it's an equal situation. I would say on average, you're talking a comparison between Imelda Marcos and oh, every guy's porn collection. The only difference being that given multiple sets, I can watch anywhere from 2-8 porn flicks at a time, whereas a woman can only wear one pair of shoes. 



joswitch said:


> Bwahahahaha!
> 
> Herb:
> "I caught my wife buying her 200th pair of shoes yesterday! Why aren't I enough for her? She doesn't really love meeeeeee!!! Her addiction is destroying this realtionship! All she ever thinks about is her fetish! *sobs*"
> ...


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2011)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> While my intention was not to somehow provide solidarity with joswitch's argument below, because both sides have their own porn does not mean it's an equal situation. I would say on average, you're talking a comparison between Imelda Marcos and oh, every guy's porn collection. The only difference being that given multiple sets, I can watch anywhere from 2-8 porn flicks at a time, whereas a woman can only wear one pair of shoes.


Isolating this ONLY to shoes (never mind clothes, lingerie, bags, makeup, jewelry and all the other 'typically' girly stuff) you're still wrong. Women can get off on shopping for shoes, talking about shopping for shoes, touching the shoes and trying them on and can walk out of a store FULL OF SHOES (or one-click online) with a dozen pair if she's so inclined and when she gets home she also gets off on looking at her collection (of shoes, if that's her thing)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Isolating this ONLY to shoes (never mind clothes, lingerie, bags, makeup, jewelry and all the other 'typically' girly stuff) you're still wrong. Women can get off on shopping for shoes, talking about shopping for shoes, touching the shoes and trying them on and can walk out of a store FULL OF SHOES (or one-click online) with a dozen pair if she's so inclined and when she gets home she also gets off on looking at her collection (of shoes, if that's her thing)



Why do I suddenly picture the women from Sex and the City laying in a bed composed of hundreds of pairs of shoes, writhing in ecstasy? Or was it only Carrie that had the shoe obsession?


----------



## butch (Mar 17, 2011)

funny how both the mens and womens examples of 'porn' revolve around buying stuff more so than actual emotional/sexual pleasure. maybe the reality is both sexes are turned on by spending money to 'own' something, and the difference between porn and shoes is less telling then the fact that both sexes equally prefer to fetishize commodification.


----------



## Angel (Mar 18, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Yep. Even after 30 years of women-in-the-workplace and women having control of a whole shizload of ca$h, women (very mostly) are still not spending money on getting blokes to show / do teh sexay. Bummer.



Could be because once women become involved in a relationship, get married, and/or start having children their priorities involve their significant other and their children. 

Probably most of us grew up having mothers that made sacrifices so her children could have what they needed. More women may work today and thus contribute more to economy, but most probably goes towards meeting basic needs rather than spending money on something that will never be part of their family or future. Most women are wise.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 18, 2011)

butch said:


> funny how both the mens and womens examples of 'porn' revolve around buying stuff more so than actual emotional/sexual pleasure. maybe the reality is both sexes are turned on by spending money to 'own' something, and the difference between porn and shoes is less telling then the fact that both sexes equally prefer to fetishize commodification.



Errrr... who pays (much) for porn nowadays??


----------



## joswitch (Mar 18, 2011)

............................

Nah, I'd better leave it there...


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 18, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Errrr... who pays (much) for porn nowadays??



People may not pay for porn much anymore, but based on a video posted earlier in this thread, some guys pay for porn (stars) with lunch.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 18, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> People may not pay for porn much anymore, but based on a video posted earlier in this thread, some guys pay for porn (stars) with lunch.



Yeah, the piracy is bad because so much is available for free online. I remember when Babes With Burning Boxes was only $15 bucks, now it's $75 for the Blu-Ray DVD (trust me, sometimes you don't exactly want high-def adult entertainment).


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2011)

mossystate said:


> That is really ridiculous. It is not so simple. You are not looking how historically women have had fewer choices, what worth was assigned to whom...power...how things were set up very...very...early on. It is like people who say that women being prostitutes is somehow ' natural '. Ridiculous. We will never know how it might have been if things had started out on a different foot.



i don't think she's saying that women won't ever or couldn't ever pay for postitution. but what she is saying is that we are waaay less likely. women don't generally pay for things they can get for free. thats why we like a good sale--cuz its closer to free.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i don't think she's saying that women won't ever or couldn't ever pay for postitution. but what she is saying is that we are waaay less likely. women don't generally pay for things they can get for free. thats why we like a good sale--cuz its closer to free.



That's not why you don't see more straight male prostitutes. If you just want to look at the surface, then you will come to these conclusions.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 18, 2011)

mossystate said:


> That's not why you don't see more straight male prostitutes. If you just want to look at the surface, then you will come to these conclusions.



thats an interesting thought. why is it that we don't see straight male prostitutes on the street much? i agree if you say a big part of it is economic. thats why even straight males engage in gay pornography and prostitution--its more lucrative. but thats not the entire reason. i wonder why males are actually more likely to pay for sex overall. its well known that wealthy women pay for sex. i wonder if its more or less likely for them to engage and what the exact mechanisms are. maybe its the power of paying for sex thats important to certain people. i wonder how that plays with women v men. or maybe heterosexual male prostitution is going on but its more underground because its not as socially acceptable for a woman to pay for sex as it is for a man. its true. i guess i was reading my personal sensibilities into things too much. 

interesting fact i heard a few days ago: 60% of worldwide customers in the illegal sex trade are American men.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 18, 2011)

Historically men have had far more disposable income than women so that probably has a lot to do with it as well. Women have more important things/needs to spend money on than sex.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 18, 2011)

" why is it that we don't see straight male prostitutes on the street much? "

It is not about the economics, unless one looks strictly at the ABC's of it all. Groups who are not held in the highest esteem...historically...have been those who are viewed as commodities, including their bodies. They are the ones who need to be conquered and enslaved in some way. That there are some individuals who can get to a place, and even then the ' power ' is pretty tricky and not usually respected or taken seriously , that they are calling the shots...doesn't erase the reasons why so many people believe that it is almost natural for a woman to want to walk the streets at three in the morning, risking life and limb. And this is not about ' better ' places to conduct business...etc...or that there are some women who do buy sex. I wasn't really talking about the nuts and bolts of money.


----------



## butch (Mar 19, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Errrr... who pays (much) for porn nowadays??



I had no idea the paysite models were running non-profit organizations, then. That is amazing, FAs even have charities catering to them nowadays. 

All those billions of dollars the porn industry earns every year must be monopoly money, I guess.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 19, 2011)

butch said:


> I had no idea the paysite models were running non-profit organizations, then. That is amazing, FAs even have charities catering to them nowadays.
> 
> All those billions of dollars the porn industry earns every year must be monopoly money, I guess.



You're right. Good point. lolz! I guess the answer to my question is - not me! 

Re:
Why women don't pay (for sex / sex services) and men do?
It's biological among primates.
Male chimps have the strength and speed to catch and kill prey.
Chimp males will offer females meat from the hunt (yes, chimps really do hunt - they like to eat monkeys) in return for sex.
And there was an experiment where scientists gave monkeys money and trained them so the monkeys understood that money could be exchanged for value (e.g. food). As soon as the monkeys got their heads around this, one of the males offered a female a coin, and got sex in return. I think they were capuchins.

This via "The Honest Courtesan" (recommended read)
http://maggiemcneill.wordpress.com/

http://maggiemcneill.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/how-old-is-oldest/

"_

…In the epilogue of… [Superfreakonomics] entitled “Monkeys are people too,” Levitt and Dubner discuss the research by M. Keith Chen and Laurie R. Santos with capuchin monkeys. Chen and Santos introduced money in a small group of capuchin monkeys and taught them how to use it. Eventually, the capuchins learned that coins had value and they could exchange them for valuable commodities like food. One of the things that Chen and Santos discovered in their research is just how humanlike the capuchins are. As soon as they learned that coins had value, one of the male capuchins gave a coin to a female in exchange for sex. Yes, capuchins engage in prostitution. The observation that nonhuman species engage in prostitution is not new, however. Frans de Waal and other primatologists have long observed that bonobos also engaged in prostitution, by exchanging food for sex.

If monkeys and apes routinely engage in prostitution, then it means that the evolutionary origin of prostitution probably dates back before we were human. It means that prostitution *is indeed the world’s oldest profession.*_"

^I disagree with that very last bit:
Prostitution is the second oldest profession.
Hunting is the oldest, cos that's the first behaviour that produced the excess value, before it could be traded for sex in the first place! QED:bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 19, 2011)

joswitch said:


> I disagree with that very last bit:
> Prostitution is the second oldest profession.
> Hunting is the oldest, cos that's the first behaviour that produced the excess value, before it could be traded for sex in the first place! QED:bow:



I dunno...I bet when man very first heaved himself from the primordial ooze he looked around for a woman to bang before he looked for something to eat. If I'm wrong I bet it was a very, very close thing.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 19, 2011)

joswitch said:


> You're right. Good point. lolz! I guess the answer to my question is - not me!
> 
> Re:
> Why women don't pay (for sex / sex services) and men do?
> ...




so now if a man is nice to me or brings me flowers or chocolates or something i'm a prostitute? !!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 19, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> so now if a man is nice to me or brings me flowers or chocolates or something i'm a prostitute? !!!!


Yeah seriously---do we know the monkeys discussed what he was going to get/she was going to provide some service for his 'payment' or did the female monkey just say, 'Hey, thoughtful cute boy monkey--what a nice shiny gift. Would you like to engage in some carnal pleasure with me?' 

Way to go anthropomorphizing there.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 19, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> so now if a man is nice to me or brings me flowers or chocolates or something i'm a prostitute? !!!!



What I'm saying is that prostitutes are basically just like everyone else *in this respect*. The linkage between gift (e.g. of time, attention, affection, food, shelter, protection, money) and sex is just much clearer and more obvious, with less opportunity for other aspects of relationship to be built. 

Although, that DOES happen sometimes. Have a read of Maggie McNeil's blog archives - it's a REAL eye-opener from someone who has been there and done it, in every respect. She's retired and married now - to one of her former regulars.

This is *not* to say that EVERY relationship contains the gifting / sex equation. Some men are valued just for themselves *cough* e.g. high status males - see the 
"sexy sons" evolutionary hypothesis. In the evolutionary sense "high status" just means - "wanted by lots of other women".

And before everyone gets aaaaaaaaall upset, given that I know I'm talking to a lot of peeps in the USA (built by puritans) who may think that prostitutes are bad bad eeebil people. 

Here's my take on prostitution:
- It's natural, see above, QED.
- Adults have the inalieable right to choose what to do with their bodies. Including who they have sex with, and why. For whatever reason / feeling motivates that adult. Including prostitutes.
- Prostitutes provide a very valuable service to society providing a sexual outlet for that extra jizzergy that other women just. do. not. want. 
- Prostitution was highly esteemed, indeed it was sacred in some forms, in the earliest recorded civilizations (Sumeria, Babylon, Phonecians, Canaanites). Shamhat the prostitute is an important character, who is THE civilizing influence on Enkidu the wildman in the Epic of Gilgamesh. EoG is the oldest written tale in human history - everyone should read it - not just cos it represents a triumph of archaeology and translation, but also cos it sums up the basic structure of every society since. The stigmatisation of prostitution goes back to the later conquerers of those early civilizations - especially the Abrahamic religions, which placed a high priority on demonising the gods, manners and rituals of the conquered. In contrast to the Romans - who generally assimilated old religions / ways.

So, I think: *
prostitutes are a natural expression of one aspect of human biology, they are a valuable part of society, their profession should be decriminalised and some of them probably deserve medals for service to mankind.*


----------



## joswitch (Mar 19, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah seriously---do we know the monkeys discussed what he was going to get/she was going to provide some service for his 'payment' or did the female monkey just say, *'Hey, thoughtful cute boy monkey--what a nice shiny gift. Would you like to engage in some carnal pleasure with me?'*



^That's what I just said.



> Way to go anthropomorphizing there.



Let's go anthropomorphizing together.
For some reason I visualize this as ambling through fields of daffodils and talking to cartoon animals.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 20, 2011)

singingNerd79 said:


> The "paysite board" always has like a couple hundred viewers! *At all times!* LOL... what is going ON over there??? Maybe I need to go investigate... you know, just for research purposes and whatnot...



It's a fap-tacular beat-your-meat to the jacking music at the local spank bank.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 22, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> It's a fap-tacular beat-your-meat to the jacking music at the local spank bank.



If you don't beat your meat, you can't have any pudding!

How can ya have any pudding if ya don't beat your meat?


----------



## Dromond (Mar 23, 2011)

All in all it's just another fap in the hall.


----------

